# Sticky : The Driveler Hotel 1000 Rooms VACANCY



## jmfauver (Jun 3, 2010)

Since the old one is going down!!!


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 3, 2010)

Do you have a reservation?


----------



## Turkeypaw (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Seth carter (Jun 3, 2010)

heeeeyyyy alllll


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 3, 2010)

I added the smiley beside the title it would be easy to find.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 3, 2010)

Hellooooooooo again Drivelers


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 3, 2010)

My wife
I came home today at noon,wife was napping.I started a load of clothes,and dishes,shucked corn, started to cut grass,she awoke for the afternoon bus route.
I just finished yard work and she is griping because I didn't help her clean off table


----------



## slip (Jun 3, 2010)

dang Nick i gotta do that one day.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 3, 2010)

Turkeypaw said:


>



welcome back from the Darkside, TPaw!
Were you ever able to shake that affection for that putrid Tennessee orange?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 3, 2010)

And a question? one day this week, did I see a particular person`s avatar, and it had a little bitty rattlesnake in a bottle? 

Surely, I was seein` things...


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 3, 2010)

I wonder if Jeff is gonna find his way over here!    Why yes...here he is!     Didn't want ya getting lost when I closed down the last one!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 3, 2010)

slip said:


> dang Nick i gotta do that one day.





I`m sleepy and dozin` off, so forgive me. Do what?


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 3, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> My wife
> I came home today at noon,wife was napping.I started a load of clothes,and dishes,shucked corn, started to cut grass,she awoke for the afternoon bus route.
> I just finished yard work and she is griping because I didn't help her clean off table


 typical



Nicodemus said:


> And a question? one day this week, did I see a particular person`s avatar, and it had a little bitty rattlesnake in a bottle?
> 
> Surely, I was seein` things...


Yara had an avatar like that


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 3, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> And a question? one day this week, did I see a particular person`s avatar, and it had a little bitty rattlesnake in a bottle?
> 
> Surely, I was seein` things...



yea the name starts with a Y


----------



## slip (Jun 3, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m sleepy and dozin` off, so forgive me. Do what?



write my name in red.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 3, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> And a question? one day this week, did I see a particular person`s avatar, and it had a little bitty rattlesnake in a bottle?
> 
> Surely, I was seein` things...



yep. That was Yara. It was also about 17 avatar changes ago. She's almost as bad as Keebs and Snowbabe!


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 3, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m sleepy and dozin` off, so forgive me. Do what?



sup nick


----------



## Turkeypaw (Jun 3, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> welcome back from the Darkside, TPaw!
> Were you ever able to shake that affection for that putrid Tennessee orange?


I almost forgot about this place. 

And no, I haven't. Go Vols!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 3, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> yep. That was Yara. It was also about 17 avatar changes ago. She's almost as bad as Keebs and Snowbabe!


 

Least mine stays for a while now 



Turkeypaw said:


> I almost forgot about this place.
> 
> And no, I haven't. Go Vols!!



Hey Gobble Gobble   Glad to see you back with us


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 3, 2010)

slip said:


> write my name in red.




After you chew your pine needle into a brush, pour a little alchohol on it before you use it. I didn`t. 



SnowHunter said:


> typical
> 
> Yara had an avatar like that



Thought she weren`t fond of snakes... 



Seth carter said:


> sup nick



Tryin` to rest, and hopin` that blasred phone don`t ring.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 3, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> And a question? one day this week, did I see a particular person`s avatar, and it had a little bitty rattlesnake in a bottle?
> 
> Surely, I was seein` things...





SnowHunter said:


> typical
> 
> Yara had an avatar like that





Seth carter said:


> yea the name starts with a Y





rhbama3 said:


> yep. That was Yara. It was also about 17 avatar changes ago. She's almost as bad as Keebs and Snowbabe!



I have no idea what ya'll are talkin bout...


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 3, 2010)

Turkeypaw said:


> I almost forgot about this place.
> 
> And no, I haven't. Go Vols!!



hey tpaw


----------



## baldfish (Jun 3, 2010)

Nic see the tree in my avy, Do you know where that is


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 3, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> I have no idea what ya'll are talkin bout...



ditle be alright


----------



## slip (Jun 3, 2010)

baldfish said:


> Nic see the tree in my avy, Do you know where that is



in the woods/swamp?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 3, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> I have no idea what ya'll are talkin bout...





Me neither, so I`ll join the fun! This is alive...


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 3, 2010)

baldfish said:


> Nic see the tree in my avy, Do you know where that is





Looks like my beloved Chickasawhatchee?


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 3, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Me neither, so I`ll join the fun! This is alive...



sorry nick but you are now afishaly on my crazy list


----------



## slip (Jun 3, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> afishaly



woah dude.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 3, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Me neither, so I`ll join the fun! This is alive...



NOT even a little cute NIC! I'm trying here, im trying. Start tiny and not so scary!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 3, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> NOT even a little cute NIC! I'm trying here, im trying. Start tiny and not so scary!





It was only five feet long.


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 3, 2010)

slip said:


> woah dude.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 3, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> It was only five feet long.



It's 4ft 6in too long!


----------



## slip (Jun 3, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> It was only five feet long.



awww just a little feller!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 3, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> It was only five feet long.



My spidey isn't but 5 inches!      And you won't come within shootin distance or tomahawk throwin distance!


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 3, 2010)

Mornin Folks







I'm getting to old to work 16s with 8hr turn arounds.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 3, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> My spidey isn't but 5 inches!      And you won't come within shootin distance or tomahawk throwin distance!





Let me hold that spider. I haven`t ever eaten a bug that big before!


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 3, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> My spidey isn't but 5 inches!      And you won't come within shootin distance or tomahawk throwin distance!



snakes are cool spiders weell there


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 3, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Let me hold that spider. I haven`t ever eaten a bug that big before!



i knew you would try too eat that spider i said it a week ago


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 3, 2010)

Mornin Doug 

Old?


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 3, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Let me hold that spider. I haven`t ever eaten a bug that big before!



I told ya I can send him down ur way for a spell!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 3, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Mornin Folks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


morning there Douge!   Hang in there...it gets easier as the weeks roll on by!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 3, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> I told ya I can send him down ur way for a spell!



Wonder how long it would last in the chicken pen? 


A frog tried to go through there last week. He didn`t do so good.


----------



## ButcherTony (Jun 3, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> welcome back from the Darkside, TPaw!
> Were you ever able to shake that affection for that putrid Tennessee orange?


hey now................


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 3, 2010)

whew!
okay, 3 new tripod feeder legs are cut along with adding 200 pounds of corn to the barrel bin. I was lucky enough to find some Hog Wild today at Bennetts Feed along with bags of corn that were $1.25 cheaper than Trac. Supply.


----------



## ButcherTony (Jun 3, 2010)

Turkeypaw said:


> I almost forgot about this place.
> 
> And no, I haven't. Go Vols!!


woooot


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 3, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Wonder how long it would last in the chicken pen?
> 
> 
> A frog tried to go through there last week. He didn`t do so good.


----------



## trentb (Jun 3, 2010)

hey folks. i aint been in this drivler section in a while. hows it hangin?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 3, 2010)

Hey Bama, look up!


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 3, 2010)

trentb said:


> hey folks. i aint been in this drivler section in a while. hows it hangin?



good


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 3, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Doug
> 
> Old?


Mornin Snowy
Well I feel old



boneboy96 said:


> morning there Douge!   Hang in there...it gets easier as the weeks roll on by!


Mornin BB.I just keep telling myself " an hour of OT is an hour and half closer to retirement". Its just not helping today.


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 3, 2010)

hey nick i got a mini catapult that would work great on big hairy red butted spiders


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 3, 2010)

ButcherTony said:


> woooot


Woooot? I thought them reptiles were the only ones that said that? Did you mean "whut?" 


trentb said:


> hey folks. i aint been in this drivler section in a while. hows it hangin?


Hey Trent! welcome back to the playground. 


Nicodemus said:


> Hey Bama, look up!


woohoo!!!
Driveler has done made the BIG TIME!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 3, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> woohoo!!!
> Driveler has done made the BIG TIME!!!





Here`s to you, Brother.


----------



## Money man (Jun 3, 2010)

The driveler is a sticky? Good grief.

You guys are single handedly going to break the internet.


----------



## trentb (Jun 3, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> good


aint it your bed time?


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 3, 2010)

Douge


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 3, 2010)

Money man said:


> The driveler is a sticky? Good grief.
> 
> You guys are single handedly going to break the internet.



What?
I think they decided to put it up as a sticky so most people wouldn't notice it.


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 3, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Douge



Dude your killing me.That one looks like its ready to go hunting in my backyard.


----------



## trentb (Jun 3, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Douge



them some pretty dogs jeff..


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 3, 2010)

....
They are already doing tunnel searches


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 3, 2010)

trentb said:


> them some pretty dogs jeff..



Thanks Trent


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 3, 2010)

trentb said:


> them some pretty dogs jeff..



pretty sure that rabbit doesn't feel the same way.


----------



## Money man (Jun 3, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> What?
> I think they decided to put it up as a sticky so most people wouldn't notice it.



Good point....might be trying to kill the driveler nation like they did the swap and sell. Maybe the admin should put a little message at the top of the forum for us to ignore also.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 3, 2010)

beer beer beer beer


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 3, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> ....
> They are already doing tunnel searches



u got somthin to train yer dogs with and diner wen yer dun


----------



## trentb (Jun 3, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Thanks Trent


i grew up in dallas. you ever run them dogs in scott granthums pen in new georgia?


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 3, 2010)

trentb said:


> i grew up in dallas. you ever run them dogs in scott granthums pen in new georgia?



No,There's a guy a go to church with,Lamar Clark,that has a pen down there too.Maybe the same onebut that's where I'll take them.
I'm only keeping 2 of the pups,she had 11


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 3, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Mornin Snowy
> Well I feel old
> 
> 
> Mornin BB.I just keep telling myself " an hour of OT is an hour and half closer to retirement". Its just not helping today.



 well, thats my excuse too


----------



## slip (Jun 3, 2010)

hmm...putting mint in sweet tea makes it taste funky.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 3, 2010)

Hankus said:


> beer beer beer beer



is that a beer count?


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 3, 2010)

slip said:


> hmm...putting mint in sweet tea makes it taste funky.



You ain't supposed to put nothing in sweet tea but more sugar


----------



## slip (Jun 3, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> You ain't supposed to put nothing in sweet tea but more sugar



now you tell me.


----------



## Turkeypaw (Jun 3, 2010)

Hankus said:


> beer beer beer beer





slip said:


> hmm...putting mint in sweet tea makes it taste funky.


Why did you put mint in sweet tea?


----------



## Nautical Son (Jun 3, 2010)

My gosh you people driveled so much its sticky...


----------



## trentb (Jun 3, 2010)

i like beer. just sayin


----------



## slip (Jun 3, 2010)

Turkeypaw said:


> Why did you put mint in sweet tea?



i .....dont know?



its not 'bad' though.


----------



## trentb (Jun 3, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> well, thats my excuse too


how you doin?


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 3, 2010)

TGattis said:


> My gosh you people driveled so much its sticky...


You made it! Don't kill him....stay your distance.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 3, 2010)

Slip, what are you doin` with a Shawnee, or Iroquois, in your avatar? Change it to a Northern Cheyenne!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 3, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> You made it! Don't kill him....stay your distance.



oh great..... yet another restraining order.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jun 3, 2010)

Ok, Howdy's all around...

I would ask whats up, but afyter trying to read just a small portion of this Drivel, I'd be lost again before I got a response...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 3, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Ok, Howdy's all around...
> 
> I would ask whats up, but afyter trying to read just a small portion of this Drivel, I'd be lost again before I got a response...



just peeps chatting Kim.


----------



## trentb (Jun 3, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Ok, Howdy's all around...
> 
> I would ask whats up, but afyter trying to read just a small portion of this Drivel, I'd be lost again before I got a response...


Love your tat... can i ride


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 3, 2010)

Hey!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 3, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> oh great..... yet another restraining order.


Nahhhh, my baby knows how to restrain himself. He has such discipline


----------



## trentb (Jun 3, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey!!!!!!!!!!!!



Hays the first stage of cow hockey


----------



## slip (Jun 3, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Slip, what are you doin` with a Shawnee, or Iroquois, in your avatar? Change it to a Northern Cheyenne!



for now, but when your not looking....its going back.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jun 3, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> just peeps chatting Kim.



Gotcha there Robert, I'll do my best to keep up...



trentb said:


> Love your tat... can i ride



Thanks and Naaaa 



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey!!!!!!!!!!!!



Hey gal


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 3, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey!!!!!!!!!!!!



I've had a rough day.....please tickle me again!


----------



## trentb (Jun 3, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> I've had a rough day.....please tickle me again!


Well tell Daddy about it...


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 3, 2010)

trentb said:


> Hays the first stage of cow hockey



Good thing I said hey and not hay. 



Redneck Maguiver said:


> Hey gal



Hey! That is a unique tattoo.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 3, 2010)

slip said:


> for now, but when your not looking....its going back.





One on the right looks like Red Cloud. He`s Oglalla.


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 3, 2010)

Okay. I've had my fun for the day. Someone stop the world and let me off please.   

Anyone got a cheap Taurus Judge I can buy?


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 3, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> I've had a rough day.....please tickle me again!



You can properly pronounce Chickamauga, DeKalb, Dahlonega, Smyrna, Buena Vista, Valdosta, Okefenokee, and LaFayette.  P.S. 
Atlanta = ADD-LANNA, not AT-LANT-A.

You’ve seen people wear bib overalls at weddings and funerals.

You know cowpies are not made of beef.

On one side of the road there’s Wal-Mart and on the other is a cotton field.

You know the difference between a hillbilly, a redneck, and a Southerner.

You know at least one Bubba, and maybe a few guys named Bo.


----------



## trentb (Jun 3, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Okay. I've had my fun for the day. Someone stop the world and let me off please.
> 
> Anyone got a cheap Taurus Judge I can buy?


Tbug. whats up.


----------



## slip (Jun 3, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> One on the right looks like Red Cloud. He`s Oglalla.



same man, new pic.


pop quiz Nick! who is he?


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 3, 2010)

trentb said:


> Tbug. whats up.



Hey Trent.  

Not much... now.  




I wish Fishbait was home.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 3, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> You can properly pronounce Chickamauga, DeKalb, Dahlonega, Smyrna, Buena Vista, Valdosta, Okefenokee, and LaFayette.  P.S.
> Atlanta = ADD-LANNA, not AT-LANT-A.
> 
> You’ve seen people wear bib overalls at weddings and funerals.
> ...





It`s "lanner" . And it ain`t earned enough respect to even be capitalized. 


Hey Miss Karen!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 3, 2010)

trentb said:


> how you doin?


Hey Trent! All is well here thanks, how you? 


Redneck Maguiver said:


> Ok, Howdy's all around...
> 
> I would ask whats up, but afyter trying to read just a small portion of this Drivel, I'd be lost again before I got a response...


 Hey Kim! Nice ink  


SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey!!!!!!!!!!!!


Heeeeeeeeeeey QuiltinSista!! 


turtlebug said:


> Okay. I've had my fun for the day. Someone stop the world and let me off please.
> 
> Anyone got a cheap Taurus Judge I can buy?


No no no....shoddy machining, rough all over  Friends don't let friends buy Taurus!  


Woohooo just applied to 2 FT security jobs


----------



## trentb (Jun 3, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Hey Trent.
> 
> Not much... now.
> 
> ...


Chin up,chest out, proceed.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 3, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> It`s "lanner" . And it ain`t earned enough respect to even be capitalized.
> 
> 
> Hey Miss Karen!



Hey Nick! How are you doing? I've been to Atlanta only once and I've never had the desire to go back.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 3, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Heeeeeeeeeeey QuiltinSista!!
> 
> Woohooo just applied to 2 FT security jobs



Hey SnowySista! How goes it?

Good luck with the jobs!!!


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 3, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> You can properly pronounce Chickamauga, DeKalb, Dahlonega, Smyrna, Buena Vista, Valdosta, Okefenokee, and LaFayette.  P.S.
> Atlanta = ADD-LANNA, not AT-LANT-A.
> 
> You’ve seen people wear bib overalls at weddings and funerals.
> ...



Not a cotton field a Waffle House!


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 3, 2010)

Daddy ...I had the worst day and need your loving arms! Where are ya darn it!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 3, 2010)

slip said:


> same man, new pic.
> 
> 
> pop quiz Nick! who is he?



I don`t know?

Find me a photograph of His Crazy Horse...


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 3, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey Nick! How are you doing? I've been to Atlanta only once and I've never had the desire to go back.



Do a search of my posts over the last couple of days, and you`ll find my thoughts on that place...


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 3, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey SnowySista! How goes it?
> 
> Good luck with the jobs!!!



It goes  You?

Thanks!


----------



## Nautical Son (Jun 3, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Daddy ...I had the worst day and need your loving arms! Where are ya darn it!



Yes dear...

I'm 62 miles south-southwest, if you leave now I'll see you in an hour.... .


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 3, 2010)

Ya`ll want to see a real purty pic?


----------



## trentb (Jun 3, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Daddy ...I had the worst day and need your loving arms! Where are ya darn it!


HaHa.i'm in GA, hope tomorrow is better for ya.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 3, 2010)

TGattis said:


> Yes dear...
> 
> I'm 62 miles south-southwest, if you leave now I'll see you in an hour.... .



On my way... give me ten minutes to make my self purty for ya.


----------



## trentb (Jun 3, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Ya`ll want to see a real purty pic?


yesir


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 3, 2010)

trentb said:


> HaHa.i'm in GA, hope tomorrow is better for ya.



Sorry but my daddy already answered....


----------



## slip (Jun 3, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I don`t know?
> 
> Find me a photograph of His Crazy Horse...



that was Morning Star (Dull Knife)


this is about the best that can be found, there was no confirmed image of Crazy Horse taken. there only better image was drawn by a forensic artist but was only shown once in public, and i cant find it on the internet.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 3, 2010)

Tawk to ya'll l8ter! Woohoo!!!!! Pics to follow


----------



## Hankus (Jun 3, 2010)

im a gonna catch up fore they close this un

bamer____yes add beer beer to it


Evenin folkses


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 3, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Not a cotton field a Waffle House!



Here in Fitzgerald, we just have a field across from our Walmart. 



Nicodemus said:


> Do a search of my posts over the last couple of days, and you`ll find my thoughts on that place...



Will do!!!



SnowHunter said:


> It goes  You?
> 
> Thanks!



I am slap tired! I think I'm going crazy. 



Nicodemus said:


> Ya`ll want to see a real purty pic?



Sure


----------



## trentb (Jun 3, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Sorry but my daddy already answered....


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 3, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Tawk to ya'll l8ter! Woohoo!!!!! Pics to follow



Have fun!!! 



Hankus said:


> im a gonna catch up fore they close this un
> 
> bamer____yes add beer beer to it
> 
> ...



Evenin Hankus! How you doin?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 3, 2010)

slip said:


> that was Morning Star (Dull Knife)
> 
> 
> this is about the best that can be found, there was no confirmed image of Crazy Horse taken. there only better image was drawn by a forensic artist but was only shown once in public, and i cant find it on the internet.




Very good!!  



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Sure




Are you real sure????


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 3, 2010)

oink, oink, oink......
i'm ready to put on the camo and load up the Pig eliminator. Wonder how bad 3.5 inch 00Buck is gonna kick?
I plan to go check trailcams and sweeten up the corn tomorrow and hopefully we'll be throwing hams in the cooler by mid morning saturday!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 3, 2010)

howdy SGG
gettin on with the last two drivelers               plus im outta high life an back to the stones


----------



## slip (Jun 3, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Very good!!



a learned that from you, a while back. then did a little more research about it for the details.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 3, 2010)

slip said:


> a learned that from you, a while back. then did a little more research about it for the details.



You alright, son. You ready to become one of the like-hearted people?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 3, 2010)

Ummm, can I get a room, and because it says sticky does that mean it can go on forever? or does that mean the rooms are sticky?


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 3, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> oink, oink, oink......
> i'm ready to put on the camo and load up the Pig eliminator. Wonder how bad 3.5 inch 00Buck is gonna kick?
> I plan to go check trailcams and sweeten up the corn tomorrow and hopefully we'll be throwing hams in the cooler by mid morning saturday!



Bet it'll make your eyes water


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 3, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Are you real sure????




I am real sure.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 3, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> f.
> 
> On one side of the road there’s Wal-Mart and on the other is a cotton field.





SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Here in Fitzgerald, we just have a field across from our Walmart.


Our Walmart is surrounded by a cow pasture!!............Sometimes the aromas walking throught the parking lot can be quite interesting!!


Good evening Folks!!


----------



## slip (Jun 3, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> You alright, son. You ready to become one of the like-hearted people?



for sure.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 3, 2010)

Hankus said:


> howdy SGG
> gettin on with the last two drivelers               plus im outta high life an back to the stones



Just try to keep up. 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ummm, can I get a room, and because it says sticky does that mean it can go on forever? or does that mean the rooms are sticky?



My room is sticky.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 3, 2010)

Hey Rutt


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 3, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ummm, can I get a room, and because it says sticky does that mean it can go on forever? or does that mean the rooms are sticky?



Hey Nic! We're gonna need a bigger cooler.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 3, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I am real sure.





Okay.  Yara, look the other way for a few posts...


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 3, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Hey Nic! We're gonna need a bigger cooler.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 3, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Bet it'll make your eyes water


the turkey loads i shot weren't that bad. More of a shove than a kick. Hoping buckshot is about the same.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 3, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Our Walmart is surrounded by a cow pasture!!............Sometimes the aromas walking throught the parking lot can be quite interesting!!
> 
> 
> Good evening Folks!!



Aww man, that has to be rough. 

Hey Mitch.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 3, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


>


----------



## slip (Jun 3, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> the turkey loads i shot weren't that bad. More of a shove than a kick. Hoping buckshot is about the same.



i gave my turkey loads a try in my single shot maybe 7 pound 20ga.


gave a pretty good "shove". much more then my 30-06.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 3, 2010)

Boo!


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 3, 2010)

Wobbert, have you looked into the new Hornaday Superformance yet?  

Was reading about them last night and figured that was the replacement for what you were shooting.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 3, 2010)

BeautifuL snake Nic


----------



## slip (Jun 3, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Boo!



why isnt it bleeding or dead?


----------



## Hankus (Jun 3, 2010)

"Its gonna rock ye like a hurricane
Its gonna rock ya til ya lose sleep
Its gonna rock ya til you're out of a job
Its gonna rock ya til you're out on the street
Its gonna rock ya til you're down on your knees
Its gonna have ya beggin pretty please
Its gonna rock ya like a hurricane"


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 3, 2010)

slip said:


> why isnt it bleeding or dead?





That was right before I caught it.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 3, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Hey Rutt


Hey Jeff..........Is there anything left of that rabbit after them puppies got through with it!!



rhbama3 said:


> the turkey loads i shot weren't that bad. More of a shove than a kick. Hoping buckshot is about the same.


You watching the season premier of Burn notice??



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Aww man, that has to be rough.
> 
> Hey Mitch.


Not too bad most of the time, just depends on which way the wind is blowin!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 3, 2010)

Who's in charge of dis place.....can I get some room service please


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 3, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hey Jeff..........Is there anything left of that rabbit after them puppies got through with it!!



I never let her out of the cage,just let them sniff around her.
I got the female san juan for breeding purpose,Ambassadeer and I gonna restock paulding county


----------



## slip (Jun 3, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> That was right before I caught it.



is this a newer or older pic?

you caught it?  oh, i see. you didnt have a weapon so you needed to hug it to death instead.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 3, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Wobbert, have you looked into the new Hornaday Superformance yet?
> 
> Was reading about them last night and figured that was the replacement for what you were shooting.


No, but i will when the time comes. I got about 15 shots before i gotta worry about it.


RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hey Jeff..........Is there anything left of that rabbit after them puppies got through with it!!
> 
> You watching the season premier of Burn notice??
> 
> Not too bad most of the time, just depends on which way the wind is blowin!!


AAAACCCCKKKK!!!!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 3, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Boo!



Hmmmm..... 



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Not too bad most of the time, just depends on which way the wind is blowin!!



I bet!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 3, 2010)

slip said:


> is this a newer or older pic?
> 
> you caught it?  oh, i see. you didnt have a weapon so you needed to hug it to death instead.



It`s an older pic. Same that I`m holdin`. above.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 3, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> I never let her out of the cage,just let them sniff around her.
> I got the female san juan for breeding purpose,Ambassadeer and I gonna restock paulding county


sounds like Charlie is going to be one lucky fella!!



rhbama3 said:


> AAAACCCCKKKK!!!!


Hadn't heard you mention anything about it.........Thought you might have missed it!!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 3, 2010)

dad blam beer keeps gettin empty


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 3, 2010)

It's been over 24 hours since I've had sleep.That's gonna change very soon.
Y'all have a great night


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 3, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> It's been over 24 hours since I've had sleep.That's gonna change very soon.
> Y'all have a great night


 
Night Jeff


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 3, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> It's been over 24 hours since I've had sleep.That's gonna change very soon.
> Y'all have a great night



Night!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 3, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> sounds like Charlie is going to be one lucky fella!!
> 
> Hadn't heard you mention anything about it.........Thought you might have missed it!!



yeah, i forgot. the next airing is Tivo'd now. Jenny is watching some horse training show so i kinda tuned out of the TV.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 3, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> It's been over 24 hours since I've had sleep.That's gonna change very soon.
> Y'all have a great night





That ain`t no fun at all.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 3, 2010)

"live and die by shades of grey"


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 3, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Ya`ll want to see a real purty pic?


no thanks nick


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 3, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> It's been over 24 hours since I've had sleep.That's gonna change very soon.
> Y'all have a great night



Night Jeff
Thats what I get to look forward tomarrow. Coming off of night to live as a daywalker for a few days.


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 3, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Night Jeff
> Thats what I get to look forward tomarrow. Coming off of night to live as a daywalker for a few days.



sup creeper


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 3, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> It's been over 24 hours since I've had sleep.That's gonna change very soon.
> Y'all have a great night


Been there done that!!......Good night!!



rhbama3 said:


> yeah, i forgot. the next airing is Tivo'd now. Jenny is watching some horse training show so i kinda tuned out of the TV.






Miguel Cervantes said:


> Night Jeff


Did you ever get in touch with baldfish??


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 3, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> sup creeper



Tired dude, you doing alright this evnin.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 3, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Night Jeff
> Thats what I get to look forward tomarrow. Coming off of night to live as a daywalker for a few days.


 
Don't forget your deoderant, daywalkers wear that stuff ya' know...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 3, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Been there done that!!......Good night!!
> 
> 
> 
> Did you ever get in touch with baldfish??


 
Yep, we're set to raid Slips place at 0730 in the morning.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 3, 2010)

douge the fish doin it down south?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 3, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Night Jeff
> Thats what I get to look forward tomarrow. Coming off of night to live as a daywalker for a few days.


so are you going to stay up all day tomorrow???? or sleep some........8 hour turnaround is pretty rough!!.........Done that more times than I wanted!!


----------



## huntin_dobbs (Jun 3, 2010)

Hey Yall!! What be's goin' on in here!?


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 3, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Don't forget your deoderant, daywalkers wear that stuff ya' know...



That will give SGG a reason to go to Walmart. Does that mean I have to take a bath too.


----------



## slip (Jun 3, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yep, we're set to raid Slips place at 0730 in the morning.



you'll have to wait in the drive way. unless you wanna meet Koda.




i dont get up til about 12:00


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 3, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yep, we're set to raid Slips place at 0730 in the morning.


He told me he had some surprises in-store for Slip!!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 3, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Don't forget your deoderant, daywalkers wear that stuff ya' know...



He'll likes to wear mine! 



RUTTNBUCK said:


> so are you going to stay up all day tomorrow???? or sleep some........8 hour turnaround is pretty rough!!.........Done that more times than I wanted!!



He has a LOOOOOOOOONG honey do list, so he will be staying up.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 3, 2010)

slip said:


> you'll have to wait in the drive way. unless you wanna meet Koda.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
We've got something special for Koda, and when we're done at  your place we're headin to Seth's....


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 3, 2010)

Hankus said:


> douge the fish doin it down south?


Haven't been. You and your my uncle need to come find out and tell me.



RUTTNBUCK said:


> so are you going to stay up all day tomorrow???? or sleep some........8 hour turnaround is pretty rough!!.........Done that more times than I wanted!!


Think I may run the loader in a bit. The machine is going down about 1 and hopefully they will not tear anything up they do most of the time.


huntin_dobbs said:


> Hey Yall!! What be's goin' on in here!?


Can't post in public. PM sent.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 3, 2010)

huntin_dobbs said:


> Hey Yall!! What be's goin' on in here!?


Hey you!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 3, 2010)

huntin_dobbs said:


> Hey Yall!! What be's goin' on in here!?


Howdy Stranger!!............Good pics you put up!!



slip said:


> you'll have to wait in the drive way. unless you wanna meet Koda.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


baldfish said he had plans for Koda!!............You might be woke up before noon tomorrow!!..........He said something about a taser??


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 3, 2010)

huntin_dobbs said:


> Hey Yall!! What be's goin' on in here!?



Hey Becca! How you doin?


----------



## slip (Jun 3, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> He told me he had some surprises in-store for Slip!!


Koda really likes bacon.


Miguel Cervantes said:


> We've got something special for Koda, and when we're done at  your place we're headin to Seth's....



go to Seths place first, so i can get a little extra sleep.


----------



## slip (Jun 3, 2010)

huntin_dobbs said:


> Hey Yall!! What be's goin' on in here!?



Howdy miss dobbs, hows you?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 3, 2010)

slip said:


> Koda really likes bacon.
> 
> 
> go to Seths place first, so i can get a little extra sleep.


 
Well, the fella with the DEA has a golf outing and has to see you first. The US Marshal that wants to see seth likes to sleep in so Seth gets to nap longer too.


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 3, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Tired dude, you doing alright this evnin.



pretty good


----------



## Hankus (Jun 3, 2010)

douge  tween my birds, skol, work and drivin n drinkin my wages i probly aint got d gas 2 find out, but i ck wid unc ron n c wen


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 3, 2010)

slip said:


> Koda really likes bacon.
> 
> 
> go to Seths place first, so i can get a little extra sleep.



u come too my place first fred gets ya then i get yaim a good shot too


----------



## baldfish (Jun 3, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Looks like my beloved Chickasawhatchee?



You are correct and it's near the HWY. It was bigger than most of the tree's in the okee


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 3, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> u come too my place first fred gets ya then i get yaim a good shot too


 
You'll never see me, I work from a distance. Baldfish and the US Marshall are the ones you'll be looking up at...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 3, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> He'll likes to wear mine!
> 
> 
> 
> He has a LOOOOOOOOONG honey do list, so he will be staying up.










Miguel Cervantes said:


> We've got something special for Koda, and when we're done at  your place we're headin to Seth's....


He didn't tell me about plans for Seth!!



dougefresh said:


> Think I may run the loader in a bit. The machine is going down about 1 and hopefully they will not tear anything up they do most of the time.


Good luck with that!!


----------



## slip (Jun 3, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well, the fella with the DEA has a golf outing and has to see you first. The US Marshal that wants to see seth likes to sleep in so Seth gets to nap longer too.



dang man, you didnt tell me about all of them people...now i gotta hide my stas...uh, Quacks stash.


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 3, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You'll never see me, I work from a distance. Baldfish and the US Marshall are the ones you'll be looking up at...



ile get 30-30 barnes xxxshock xbullets wont feel too good going thru ya guts


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 3, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> ile get 30-30 barnes xxxshock xbullets wont feel too good going thru ya guts


 
That little b b gun won't reach me, plus you'll never see me..


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 3, 2010)

Good evenin`, Miss Dobbs!


----------



## huntin_dobbs (Jun 3, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Can't post in public. PM sent.


Yay! Cant wait!!!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey you!!


Hey Poppa!!


RUTTNBUCK said:


> Howdy Stranger!!............Good pics you put up!!


Hey! Thank ya!!


SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey Becca! How you doin?


Im good Sista-Girl!!


slip said:


> Howdy miss dobbs, hows you?



Wonderful!!!


----------



## huntin_dobbs (Jun 3, 2010)

Hi Nick!!


----------



## baldfish (Jun 3, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yep, we're set to raid Slips place at 0730 in the morning.





RUTTNBUCK said:


> He told me he had some surprises in-store for Slip!!





Miguel Cervantes said:


> We've got something special for Koda, and when we're done at  your place we're headin to Seth's....



oh the clamity for them and the pleasure for us



slip said:


> you'll have to wait in the drive way. unless you wanna meet Koda.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





slip said:


> Koda really likes bacon.
> 
> 
> go to Seths place first, so i can get a little extra sleep.





Seth carter said:


> u come too my place first fred gets ya then i get yaim a good shot too



Talk the smack you want boys but when it happens it happens and won't one word be uttered except oh----


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 3, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That little b b gun won't reach me, plus you'll never see me..



ile keep one of em alive ive got duck tape a metal chair and a truck and jumper cables


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 3, 2010)

baldfish said:


> oh the clamity for them and the pleasure for us
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what did i do i the first place


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 3, 2010)

Hiya Dobbs!

Whew!
Okay, 4-wheeler and all the stuff is loaded up. Just gotta do a little work in the morning and i should be good to go. Going to be an interesting weekend.
Ya'll have a good'un!


----------



## baldfish (Jun 3, 2010)

slip said:


> dang man, you didnt tell me about all of them people...now i gotta hide my stas...uh, Quacks stash.





Seth carter said:


> ile get 30-30 barnes xxxshock xbullets wont feel too good going thru ya guts



Yall ain't gonna be able to shoot in that position even if you slept with your gun


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 3, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You'll never see me, I work from a distance. Baldfish and the US Marshall are the ones you'll be looking up at...


Yep he'll be looking for you and baldfish!!.......And then that's when the Marshall will sneak up from behind!!


----------



## baldfish (Jun 3, 2010)

huntin_dobbs said:


> Hey Yall!! What be's goin' on in here!?



Hey Purdy


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 3, 2010)

baldfish said:


> Yall ain't gonna be able to shoot in that position even if you slept with your gun



i got 5 pocket knives also and i can stay awake a long time and ive got ffred


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 3, 2010)

huntin_dobbs said:


> Hey Poppa!!


 
You wanna go to Bama and shoot some bows wif me and Charlie this weekend?


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 3, 2010)

slip what did u drag me into


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 3, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Hiya Dobbs!
> 
> Whew!
> Okay, 4-wheeler and all the stuff is loaded up. Just gotta do a little work in the morning and i should be good to go. Going to be an interesting weekend.
> Ya'll have a good'un!


Good night Robert!!........hope the rain holds off for Ya'll tomorrow!!


----------



## baldfish (Jun 3, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> i got 5 pocket knives also and i can stay awake a long time and ive got ffred



Keep your happy thoughts but they gonna turn into nightmares


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 3, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Yep he'll be looking for you and baldfish!!.......And then that's when the Marshall will sneak up from behind!!


 
The USM is a buddy of mine. He lives for days like tomorrow....


----------



## slip (Jun 3, 2010)

huntin_dobbs said:


> Wonderful!!!


good!


are you one of the like-hearted people?


baldfish said:


> Talk the smack you want boys but when it happens it happens and won't one word be uttered except oh----


you wake me up ill be saying alot more then "oh----" 

trust me...


baldfish said:


> Yall ain't gonna be able to shoot in that position even if you slept with your gun


nah...wouldnt even joke of that.


Seth carter said:


> slip what did u drag me into



no idea.


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 3, 2010)

baldfish said:


> Keep your happy thoughts but they gonna turn into nightmares



ile go rambo on yall


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 3, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> what did i do i the first place


Failed Spelling class!!


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 3, 2010)

baldfish said:


> Keep your happy thoughts but they gonna turn into nightmares



got a qestion what did i do


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 3, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> ile go rambo on yall



Personal attacks, becareful seth


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 3, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Personal attacks, becareful seth



sup tripod if thats a personal attack what are they doing


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 3, 2010)

Slip and Seth.......... I'll save you guys!!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 3, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Personal attacks, becareful seth


Hey gravedigger, how goes it?


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 3, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Slip and Seth.......... I'll save you guys!!!!!


----------



## huntin_dobbs (Jun 3, 2010)

baldfish said:


> Hey Purdy


Hey Charlie!!!!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> You wanna go to Bama and shoot some bows wif me and Charlie this weekend?



Uh.... YEA!! Actually I am off til Monday.... Wish I could have to move furniture around and get ready for new floors!


----------



## baldfish (Jun 3, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> ile go rambo on yall



Rambo was hollyewood this is real life



Seth carter said:


> got a qestion what did i do



Hangin out with slip, being born and not respecting your elders should I go further


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 3, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> i got 5 pocket knives also and i can stay awake a long time and ive got ffred


You have to sleep sometime!!



Seth carter said:


> slip what did u drag me into


A whole lot of trouble!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 3, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> sup tripod if thats a personal attack what are they doing


They did something 




Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey gravedigger, how goes it?



Been looking for some pallbearers


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 3, 2010)

baldfish said:


> Rambo was hollyewood this is real life
> 
> 
> 
> Hangin out with slip, being born and not respecting your elders should I go further



bring it watch yer step


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 3, 2010)

huntin_dobbs said:


> Hey Charlie!!!!
> 
> 
> Uh.... YEA!! Actually I am off til Monday.... Wish I could have to move furniture around and get ready for new floors!


 
Grab you're gear and hit the road. Tannehill is one of the most awesome shoots you'll ever attend.


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 3, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> They did something
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Oldstick (Jun 3, 2010)

You can check out, but you can never leave.  (Probably a repeat of someone's post 200 messages ago...)


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 3, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> They did something
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Good thinkin, but as long as Seth and Slip cooperate there won't be any need..


----------



## baldfish (Jun 3, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> bring it watch yer step



You gonna hate it when them smiles get turned upside down


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 3, 2010)

Seth carter said:


>



I won't let them hurt you!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 3, 2010)

Hey Charlie, you have any idea why this fella from ICE keeps callin me about this operation?? I told him they are both US citizens!!!


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 3, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Good thinkin, but as long as Seth and Slip cooperate there won't be any need..





watch it


----------



## slip (Jun 3, 2010)

good thinkin seth, draw all the attention to your self while i sneak out the back door!

thanks! I O U.


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 3, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I won't let them hurt you!!!



thank u


----------



## slip (Jun 3, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Charlie, you have any idea why this fella from ICE keeps callin me about this operation?? I told him they are both US citizens!!!



maybe he's lookin for you.....mexican.


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 3, 2010)

baldfish said:


> You gonna hate it when them smiles get turned upside down



more like u wen u step in  a trap


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 3, 2010)

Well ladies & gents.... prince charmin' is on his way to save me, car problems.


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 3, 2010)

slip said:


> good thinkin seth, draw all the attention to your self while i sneak out the back door!
> 
> thanks! I O U.



o no u dont ile use u as bait


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 3, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Good evening Ordnance Specialist Tripod!!



Shhhhh!  I am undercover>


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 3, 2010)

Might have a new toy to experiment with. A sort of "put it thru its paces" and see how it does. 
Becca, this is the one.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 3, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> thank u


 


slip said:


> maybe he's lookin for you.....mexican.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 3, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Charlie, you have any idea why this fella from ICE keeps callin me about this operation?? I told him they are both US citizens!!!



Maybe they think Slip was this illegal alien working at a game ranch whose visa had expired!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 3, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Might have a new toy to experiment with. A sort of "put it thru its paces" and see how it does.
> Becca, this is the one.


 
Can Charlie and me borrow that one for a couple of hours tomorrow?


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 3, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



I SEE YOU


----------



## slip (Jun 3, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Might have a new toy to experiment with. A sort of "put it thru its paces" and see how it does.
> Becca, this is the one.


anyone wanna take bets how long it takes him to get it stuck?







Miguel Cervantes said:


>


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 3, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Can Charlie and me borrow that one for a couple of hours tomorrow?



no cause if u come after me in it ile lite it on fire and nick will get in truble for breakin it


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 3, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Can Charlie and me borrow that one for a couple of hours tomorrow?



This is what I use now, along with my work truck. Would you rather use it? I know what this thing will do, and where it can go.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 3, 2010)

slip said:


> anyone wanna take bets how long it takes him to get it stuck?


 
As soon as he straddles a stump with that thing his day is done. If anyone can stick it Nick is the man.... I have faith in him.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 3, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Shhhhh!  I am undercover>


I removed the evidence!!.........If you do the same there will not be a record of it!!


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jun 3, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Might have a new toy to experiment with. A sort of "put it thru its paces" and see how it does.
> Becca, this is the one.



That thing looks FUN!! You reckon you could bring that to FPG??  Quack's place backs up to a swamp we need to explore!


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 3, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> As soon as he straddles a stump with that thing his day is done. If anyone can stick it Nick is the man.... I have faith in him.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 3, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> I SEE YOU


 
Not from 500 yds you won't....


----------



## slip (Jun 3, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I removed the evidence!!.........If you do the same there will not be a record of it!!



mmhmm.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 3, 2010)

Okay I made it


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 3, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> As soon as he straddles a stump with that thing his day is done. If anyone can stick it Nick is the man.... I have faith in him.





That marsh master has done all the above, and still goes. As long as you don`t roll it on its side, it goes.  It will scare you on a side hill though.  Or when you run over a log while it is swimmin`.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 3, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I removed the evidence!!.........If you do the same there will not be a record of it!!



Like it never happen, until it does!


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jun 3, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> no cause if u come after me in it ile lite it on fire and nick will get in truble for breakin it



Why so violent tonight little buddy??


----------



## baldfish (Jun 3, 2010)

South of the border torture cause we can't do that in the states
Boys don't worry after we get yall reprogrammed we'll be good pimps and won't use the backhand to much if'n you act right and keep the money straight

SSG you keep taken up for them you can be working with them


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 3, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Not from 500 yds you won't....



u wont c me ether


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 3, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Shhhhh!  I am undercover>





Nicodemus said:


> Might have a new toy to experiment with. A sort of "put it thru its paces" and see how it does.
> Becca, this is the one.


 That is one cool play toy!!........I'm guessing since it has Propellers it floats as well??


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 3, 2010)

They are "cost prohibitive" though.


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 3, 2010)

Tag-a-long said:


> Why so violent tonight little buddy??



there the vilent ones there after me and slip


----------



## slip (Jun 3, 2010)

baldfish said:


> South of the border torture cause we can't do that in the states
> Boys don't worry after we get yall reprogrammed we'll be good pimps and won't use the backhand to much if'n you act right and keep the money straight
> 
> SSG you keep taken up for them you can be working with them



looks like you fightin the turkey and da turkey is winnin tonight.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 3, 2010)

"where the little stream of whiskey comes runnin down the rock"


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 3, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> That is one cool play toy!!........I'm guessing since it has Propellers it floats as well??





Yep, they both will float and swim. The new one is supposed to take current better. I bailed off in a creek with a heavy current and finally made it to the other side 100 yards from where I dove in.


----------



## slip (Jun 3, 2010)

slip said:


> good!
> 
> 
> are you one of the like-hearted people?



i had a question for ya Miss Dobbs.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 3, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> That marsh master has done all the above, and still goes. As long as you don`t roll it on its side, it goes. It will scare you on a side hill though. Or when you run over a log while it is swimmin`.


 
You think Ga. Power will mind if I mount my .50 cal on top?



baldfish said:


> South of the border torture cause we can't do that in the states
> Boys don't worry after we get yall reprogrammed we'll be good pimps and won't use the backhand to much if'n you act right and keep the money straight
> 
> SSG you keep taken up for them you can be working with them


 
I thought they were going straight to Otis when we were done?



Seth carter said:


> u wont c me ether


 
Don't underestimate Sadie, she has a long lense..


----------



## baldfish (Jun 3, 2010)

slip said:


> looks like you fightin the turkey and da turkey is winnin tonight.



Stone cold sober slip


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 3, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You think Ga. Power will mind if I mount my .50 cal on top?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



the black stick o death can getter dun too


----------



## baldfish (Jun 3, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You think Ga. Power will mind if I mount my .50 cal on top?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't wanna pay the airfare rather let them work it off in the oldest proffession


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 3, 2010)

slip said:


> looks like you fightin the turkey and da turkey is winnin tonight.


 


baldfish said:


> Stone cold sober slip


 
We never drink before an operation. Now when we get y'all south of the border, all bets are off.



Seth carter said:


> the black stick o death can getter dun too


 
Yes, my TRG is black, your point?


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 3, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Okay I made it



Mornin DJ.Hows your night going.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 3, 2010)

wow its 1046 and I am just getting a chance to check in on all the fine folks in here hope all is well tonight with everyone


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 3, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Like it never happen, until it does!



Oops may somethings keep showing up


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jun 3, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> there the vilent ones there after me and slip



Ya know Seth ... I've known Baldfish longer than you've been alive.  I used to watch him torment my son when he was about your age.  Trust me when I say, you'll be better off in the long run if you just do what he says.  Took my boy a while to learn that lesson, maybe you'll pick up a little quicker than he did.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 3, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Mornin DJ.Hows your night going.



Oh well its under control now! How bout yourself?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 3, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Okay I made it


Whasup DJ!!



Nicodemus said:


> Yep, they both will float and swim. The new one is supposed to take current better. I bailed off in a creek with a heavy current and finally made it to the other side 100 yards from where I dove in.






Miguel Cervantes said:


> You think Ga. Power will mind if I mount my .50 cal on top?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Strych9 (Jun 3, 2010)

hey yall!  Whatcha sippin tonight Hankus?


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 3, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Whasup DJ!!
> 
> :



Evening Mitch I hope your day has been drier like mine has for once!


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 3, 2010)

Strych9 said:


> hey yall!  Whatcha sippin tonight Hankus?



Was up Josh!


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 3, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Oh well its under control now! How bout yourself?



Not to bad so far. Hope it stays the same. Looks like this is gona be my Friday, but after yesterday it feel like my Saturday.The loader IS gona be run tonight


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 3, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> We never drink before an operation. Now when we get y'all south of the border, all bets are off.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, my TRG is black, your point?



bring it


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 3, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Not to bad so far. Hope it stays the same. Looks like this is gona be my Friday, but after yesterday it feel like my Saturday.The loader IS gona be run tonight



I have not had a chance to run the loader all week I may need to dust it off and try firein it up tonight myself


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 3, 2010)

Tag-a-long said:


> Ya know Seth ... I've known Baldfish longer than you've been alive.  I used to watch him torment my son when he was about your age.  Trust me when I say, you'll be better off in the long run if you just do what he says.  Took my boy a while to learn that lesson, maybe you'll pick up a little quicker than he did.


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 3, 2010)

Strych9 said:


> hey yall!  Whatcha sippin tonight Hankus?



sup CF


----------



## Hankus (Jun 3, 2010)

unable to perform beer count cuz they all look the same now


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 3, 2010)

All right folks, gotta a long fun weekend ahead.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 3, 2010)

baldfish said:


> South of the border torture cause we can't do that in the states
> Boys don't worry after we get yall reprogrammed we'll be good pimps and won't use the backhand to much if'n you act right and keep the money straight
> 
> SSG you keep taken up for them you can be working with them



Uhhh.......

Slip and Seth, I don't like the sound of this. You two are on your own.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 3, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> All right folks, gotta a long fun weekend ahead.



Good night


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 3, 2010)

Hankus said:


> unable to perform beer count cuz they all look the same now


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 3, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> All right folks, gotta a long fun weekend ahead.



Have a great weekend!


----------



## slip (Jun 3, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Slip and Seth, I don't like the sound of this. You two are on your own.








oh man i cant hardly keep up with yall!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 3, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Evening Mitch I hope your day has been drier like mine has for once!


yep It's been drier today than the last few days!!........It's got to dry out for few more though........Need to repair some water damage around the back door of the house!!........Just has to dry out some before I do!!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 3, 2010)

Strych9 said:


> hey yall!  Whatcha sippin tonight Hankus?



Started w/ high life and runnin stones like h2o


----------



## Hankus (Jun 3, 2010)

blue grass rox


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 3, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> I have not had a chance to run the loader all week I may need to dust it off and try firein it up tonight myself





Came in this afternoon and my partner already has his fired up. I told him I was taking his keys and its his turn to be on the lookout.


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 3, 2010)

Hankus said:


> blue grass rox



yep


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 3, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> yep It's been drier today than the last few days!!........It's got to dry out for few more though........Need to repair some water damage around the back door of the house!!........Just has to dry out some before I do!!



yeah I need to get the grass mowed myself


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 3, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Came in this afternoon and my partner already has his fired up. I told him I was taking his keys and its his turn to be on the lookout.



Gotta take turns on that loader and not hog it all to himself


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 3, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> All right folks, gotta a long fun weekend ahead.


Good night!!.......May all of your Arrows land in the X ring!!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 3, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Have a great weekend!







slip said:


> oh man i cant hardly keep up with yall!



I was gonna save you Slip. I'm sorry.


----------



## slip (Jun 3, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I was gonna save you Slip. I'm sorry.


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 3, 2010)

slip said:


>



x2


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 3, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I was gonna save you Slip. I'm sorry.



Oh lawd here comes the popcorn lady agian makin me hunnnngrryy. Gonna hafta break out my lasanga early tonight


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 3, 2010)

slip said:


>





Seth carter said:


> x2



Shhhhhhhh.... I'm still gonna help you two. Just gotta be quiet about it. I don't wanna be put to work!



deerehauler said:


> Oh lawd here comes the popcorn lady agian makin me hunnnngrryy. Gonna hafta break out my lasanga early tonight



 Funny, I don't even eat popcorn.

How are you doing?


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 3, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Oh lawd here comes the popcorn lady agian makin me hunnnngrryy. Gonna hafta break out my lasanga early tonight



op2:


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 3, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Shhhhhhhh.... I'm still gonna help you two. Just gotta be quiet about it. I don't wanna be put to work!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



okkk


----------



## baldfish (Jun 3, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Uhhh.......
> 
> Slip and Seth, I don't like the sound of this. You two are on your own.



Pretty and smart

Hope yall sleep well boys you never know what tomorrow brings

nite nite


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 3, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Shhhhhhhh.... I'm still gonna help you two. Just gotta be quiet about it. I don't wanna be put to work!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well you sure know how to make a guy hungry


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 3, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> op2:






baldfish said:


> Pretty and smart
> 
> Hope yall sleep well boys you never know what tomorrow brings
> 
> nite nite



Night


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 3, 2010)

baldfish said:


> Pretty and smart
> 
> Hope yall sleep well boys you never know what tomorrow brings
> 
> nite nite



nite nite dont let slip bite


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 3, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Shhhhhhhh.... I'm still gonna help you two. Just gotta be quiet about it. I don't wanna be put to work!



Don't wanna or not gona


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 3, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Night



op2:


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 3, 2010)

baldfish said:


> Pretty and smart
> 
> Hope yall sleep well boys you never know what tomorrow brings
> 
> nite nite



Night


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 3, 2010)

baldfish said:


> Pretty and smart
> 
> Hope yall sleep well boys you never know what tomorrow brings
> 
> nite nite



Good Night!



deerehauler said:


> Well you sure know how to make a guy hungry



 You been talking to Doug? 



dougefresh said:


> Don't wanna or not gona



Uhhh... both!


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 3, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Good Night!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 3, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> yeah I need to get the grass mowed myself


Yeah with all this rain I can't hardly keep up with the grass!!



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Shhhhhhhh.... I'm still gonna help you two. Just gotta be quiet about it. I don't wanna be put to work!


Ain't you got some dishes that need washin??



baldfish said:


> Hope yall sleep well boys you never know what tomorrow brings
> 
> nite nite


Sleep well Slip & Seth!!.......07:30 comes early!!


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 3, 2010)

night yall if yall dont hear from me by one oclock send nick after me


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 3, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> You been talking to Doug?
> 
> 
> 
> :


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 3, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> night yall if yall dont hear from me by one oclock send nick after me



Night popcorn Boy


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 3, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Ain't you got some dishes that need washin??



Nope, the dishwasher did if for me earlier. 



Seth carter said:


> night yall if yall dont hear from me by one oclock send nick after me



I'll be watching out for you Seth. Sleep well!!!



deerehauler said:


>



Sorry. That post had no meaning.


----------



## slip (Jun 3, 2010)

baldfish said:


> Pretty and smart
> 
> Hope yall sleep well boys you never know what tomorrow brings
> 
> nite nite


see ya in the mornin. just dont pepper spray my dog when he scares you.


dougefresh said:


> Don't wanna or not gona


----------



## Hankus (Jun 3, 2010)

PUI alert


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 3, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Nope, the dishwasher did if for me earlier.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You must starve him


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 3, 2010)

slip said:


>



What are you laughing at?  And to think I was on my way to save you and Koda.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 3, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> You must starve him



Just every now and then. It's good for ya, right?


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 3, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Just every now and then. It's good for ya, right?



If you say so


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 3, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> night yall if yall dont hear from me by one oclock send nick after me





Ol Nick is settin` this one out, in the shade, with a glass of tea. Possibly something a little stronger, just depends. Anybody else is welcome to set with me.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 3, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> night yall if yall dont hear from me by one oclock send nick after me


I'm sure we will hear a report from MC or baldfish before then!!


SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Nope, the dishwasher did if for me earlier.


Surely you have some Laundry or Ironing to do!!........With a husband that works nights, and two young boys!!.........Just sayin!!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 3, 2010)

"so messed up we didnt know if we was drunk or stoned"

Jus drnkin


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 3, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> If you say so



Then I say it is. 



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Surely you have some Laundry or Ironing to do!!........With a husband that works nights, and two young boys!!.........Just sayin!!



Laundry is done! Unless we are going to a wedding, a funeral or getting pictures made, I don't iron. That's what the wrinkle free button on the dryer is for.  

If you're so worried, you are more than welcome to come over and do all the housework yourself.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 3, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Ol Nick is settin` this one out, in the shade, with a glass of tea. Possibly something a little stronger, just depends. Anybody else is welcome to set with me.


One day Nick!!....Hopefully sometime soon!!

Good night Folks!!!


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 3, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Then I say it is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry doug  guess you are gonna be starving and dirty!


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 3, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> One day Nick!!....Hopefully sometime soon!!
> 
> Good night Folks!!!



Night have a god weekend


----------



## slip (Jun 3, 2010)

Hmm. Carolina dog....ya learn something new every day

check this out folks.
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=4994067#post4994067


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 3, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> One day Nick!!....Hopefully sometime soon!!
> 
> Good night Folks!!!



You have a good one, Brother Mitch!!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 3, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> One day Nick!!....Hopefully sometime soon!!
> 
> Good night Folks!!!



Night Mitch!!!



deerehauler said:


> Sorry doug  guess you are gonna be starving and dirty!


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 3, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Sorry doug  guess you are gonna be starving and dirty!



After this meny years I just about use to it.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 3, 2010)

This ol` boy is gonna call it a night. Ya`ll have a good evenin`, hear.  

Slip, keep em straight.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 3, 2010)

dagblastid laptop 


oh...Hi Yall  Whats happenin tonight? aside from yall zooooooooomin right along


----------



## slip (Jun 3, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> This ol` boy is gonna call it a night. Ya`ll have a good evenin`, hear.
> 
> Slip, keep em straight.



G'night Nick.


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 3, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> This ol` boy is gonna call it a night. Ya`ll have a good evenin`, hear.
> 
> Slip, keep em straight.



Night Sir


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 3, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> This ol` boy is gonna call it a night. Ya`ll have a good evenin`, hear.
> 
> Slip, keep em straight.



Night Nick


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 3, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> dagblastid laptop
> 
> 
> oh...Hi Yall  Whats happenin tonight? aside from yall zooooooooomin right along



Not much here waiting on this headache to ease off so I can run the loader. Other than puter problems hows you?


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 3, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> After this meny years I just about use to it.



You know, you could always do it yourself. 



Nicodemus said:


> This ol` boy is gonna call it a night. Ya`ll have a good evenin`, hear.
> 
> Slip, keep em straight.



Good Night!!!



SnowHunter said:


> dagblastid laptop
> 
> 
> oh...Hi Yall  Whats happenin tonight? aside from yall zooooooooomin right along



Hey Snowy!!!



slip said:


> G'night Nick.



Just skip my post why don't ya


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 3, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> After this meny years I just about use to it.



I hear ya and totally understand



Nicodemus said:


> This ol` boy is gonna call it a night. Ya`ll have a good evenin`, hear.
> 
> Slip, keep em straight.



night


----------



## slip (Jun 3, 2010)

man i wish it wasnt so wet, i'd be sittin by a fire right now.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 3, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> You know, you could always do it yourself.
> 
> 
> :



Heck he may get it done right


----------



## Hankus (Jun 3, 2010)

hey snowy


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 3, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> You know, you could always do it yourself.


Just about use to that too.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 3, 2010)

nite Nic


----------



## slip (Jun 3, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Just about use to that too.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 3, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Heck he may get it done right



Yeah right! I'd just have to go behind him and redo everything. 



dougefresh said:


> Just about use to that too.



Other than work... What do you do around the house? Oh, and you know I  you, right?


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 3, 2010)

slip said:


>


I said that out loud didn't I. Looks like I might have to work alittle late in the morning.








Thanks Slip for quotein it before I could delete it.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 3, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Night Nick




WEll hello young lady!



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Yeah right! I'd just have to go behind him and redo everything.
> 
> 
> 
> Other than work... What do you do around the house? Oh, and you know I  you, right?



Wow I mean wow have i heard them words before


----------



## huntin_dobbs (Jun 3, 2010)

slip said:


> good!
> 
> 
> are you one of the like-hearted people?
> ...



Im a like-hearted people....I think!


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 3, 2010)

huntin_dobbs said:


> Im a like-hearted people....I think!



Howdy there Dobbs!


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 3, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Wow I mean wow have i heard them words before



You know its funny how they never remember the hunny do lists that we finish up, or the time we come behind them and finish up what they started.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 3, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Wow I mean wow have i heard them words before



The few times I _let_ him wash clothes, he forgets to put the fabric softener in there.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 3, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Not much here waiting on this headache to ease off so I can run the loader. Other than puter problems hows you?


good here  Hope yer head feels better!!! 



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> You know, you could always do it yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Karen!!! 


Hankus said:


> hey snowy


Hey Hankusnobeercountus 


deerehauler said:


> WEll hello young lady!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow I mean wow have i heard them words before


Hey DJ  How you doin? 

Any of yall ever seen somethin like this?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Portable-Military-Camping-Stove-Tent-Heater-Cot-Camp-/400125325152?cmd=ViewItem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5d2953ef60


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 3, 2010)

Hey Becca!!!  Glad yer back up n runnin! Great DOG Pics!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 3, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> You know its funny how they never remember the hunny do lists that we finish up, or the time we come behind them and finish up what they started.



I never have a honey do list.


----------



## slip (Jun 3, 2010)

huntin_dobbs said:


> Im a like-hearted people....I think!





dougefresh said:


> You know its funny how they never remember the hunny do lists that we finish up, or the time we come behind them and finish up what they started.



whats that honey? no i cant hear you over the sound of this reel...what? man i got a big one! nope still cant hear you....this thing is on the wall!!!


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 3, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> good here  Hope yer head feels better!!!
> 
> 
> Hey Karen!!!
> ...


Thanks.


Nope, but it looks like it would be easy to make. Too bad I'm not gona be on night much longer or I'd make a few out of SS.


----------



## huntin_dobbs (Jun 3, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey Becca!!!  Glad yer back up n runnin! Great DOG Pics!



Yea me too, I was starting to get a little depressed without yall!! haha


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 3, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I never have a honey do list.



ya its more like a " you better get this done or else" list.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 3, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Thanks.
> 
> 
> Nope, but it looks like it would be easy to make. Too bad I'm not gona be on night much longer or I'd make a few out of SS.


It has me wonderin....it'd be perfect for a 10man arctic style tent, or even a GP small...  Wonder if its legal to just rent land, and live in a military style wall tent..... Things that make ya go hmmmmmmmmmmmmm


huntin_dobbs said:


> Yea me too, I was starting to get a little depressed without yall!! haha



 Gotta have da Drivelers fix!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 3, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> ya its more like a " you better get this done or else" list.



No, it's more like.... Can you please get this done when you have time or get a chance?


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 3, 2010)

slip said:


> whats that honey? no i cant hear you over the sound of this reel...what? man i got a big one! nope still cant hear you....this thing is on the wall!!!


Dude I told you to keep my reels oiled and they will not make any noise ever.Can't have nuffin nice.



huntin_dobbs said:


> Yea me too, I was starting to get a little depressed without yall!! haha



They make pills for that now.Thought I skeered ya off about the snake skin thingyMe and SGG were just talkin bout ya. Hope all is well and goes well.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 3, 2010)

Easy Snowy it aint tat i dont wanna count em i jus caint


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 4, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Dude I told you to keep my reels oiled and they will not make any noise ever.Can't have nuffin nice.



I put dirt in them. Is that bad?


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 4, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> You know its funny how they never remember the hunny do lists that we finish up, or the time we come behind them and finish up what they started.



Yep that always seems to slip there mind!



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> The few times I _let_ him wash clothes, he forgets to put the fabric softener in there.



Well when I do my work clothes someone at my house never heard of a lint trap cause when I pull it out it has a small sweater in there



SnowHunter said:


> Hey DJ  How you doin?
> 
> Any of yall ever seen somethin like this?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Portable-Military-Camping-Stove-Tent-Heater-Cot-Camp-/400125325152?cmd=ViewItem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5d2953ef60



Doing fine and nope can not say I have seen that before


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 4, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> It has me wonderin....it'd be perfect for a 10man arctic style tent, or even a GP small...  Wonder if its legal to just rent land, and live in a military style wall tent..... Things that make ya go hmmmmmmmmmmmmm


I wouldn't see why not. Folks go campin and stay in the woods for weeks on end. Have always thought about getting back to the simple life myself. But SGG loves here AC.



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> No, it's more like.... Can you please get this done when you have time or get a chance?


So now you tell me.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 4, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> No, it's more like.... Can you please get this done when you have time or get a chance?



wow its getting deep I better get the old waders on


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 4, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Easy Snowy it aint tat i dont wanna count em i jus caint


Hey, I just thought it was funny  


deerehauler said:


> Yep that always seems to slip there mind!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Glad to hear it!  Me either.. and it aint that $ either. Oh well, another time...


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 4, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I put dirt in them. Is that bad?


Looks like I have one more thing to add to the list. You can tell Tanner why the reels are messed up and why he and I can't go fishing in the morning.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 4, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Well when I do my work clothes someone at my house never heard of a lint trap cause when I pull it out it has a small sweater in there



Maybe it's a present for you  And you're just throwing it away 



dougefresh said:


> But SGG loves her AC.



You like my AC too.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 4, 2010)

now it funny i cant count_______________it aint funny at all i got my boots off n everthin


----------



## huntin_dobbs (Jun 4, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Dude I told you to keep my reels oiled and they will not make any noise ever.Can't have nuffin nice.
> 
> 
> 
> They make pills for that now.Thought I skeered ya off about the snake skin thingyMe and SGG were just talkin bout ya. Hope all is well and goes well.



I know where i could get some of them pills too! haha All is well here! Cant wait to see yall in July!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 4, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> wow its getting deep I better get the old waders on



Might as well just put the whole suit on. I'll go get the snorkel. 



dougefresh said:


> Looks like I have one more thing to add to the list. You can tell Tanner why the reels are messed up and why he and I can't go fishing in the morning.



I made it into a game, so he helped.


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 4, 2010)

huntin_dobbs said:


> I know where i could get some of them pills too! haha All is well here! Cant wait to see yall in July!


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 4, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey, I just thought it was funny
> 
> 
> Glad to hear it!  Me either.. and it aint that $ either. Oh well, another time...



Well if you get one you will hafta give us some info on it!



dougefresh said:


> Looks like I have one more thing to add to the list. You can tell Tanner why the reels are messed up and why he and I can't go fishing in the morning.



Pour Tanner is gonna be a sad boy in the am


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 4, 2010)

huntin_dobbs said:


> I know where i could get some of them pills too! haha All is well here! Cant wait to see yall in July!



Can't wait to see you too.


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 4, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Pour Tanner is gonna be a sad boy in the am



I kind sounds to me like a reason to go get some new rod&reel combos.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 4, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Maybe it's a present for you  And you're just throwing it away
> 
> :


 
Maybe I should collect it all an make a pillow or something for her and give it as a present




SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Might as well just put the whole suit on. I'll go get the snorkel.



Yeah I might be better off with that!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 4, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Pour Tanner is gonna be a sad boy in the am



Nah, I'll just take him shopping. He'll forget all about fishing.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 4, 2010)

DAC DAC DAC ________________-rekon he'd be my hero


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 4, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> I kind sounds to me like a reason to go get some new rod&reel combos.



I would hafta agree with you on that one you dont want little man to be sad and not able to go fishing.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 4, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Nah, I'll just take him shopping. He'll forget all about fishing.



Wow look at that your wifey is so sweet she is going out shopping for some new fishing gear for ya


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 4, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Maybe I should collect it all an make a pillow or something for her and give it as a present



Sounds pretty and soft!!!


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 4, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Maybe I should collect it all an make a pillow or something for her and give it as a present


Tell her you made it just for her, spent hours on it, even shed a little blood.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 4, 2010)

Ya'lls off da chain man, but great to say hi at least. Good times ahead, yeah even fo those targets off the radar.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 4, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Wow look at that your wifey is so sweet she is going out shopping for some new fishing gear for ya



As long as I'm doing some kind of shopping.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 4, 2010)

Wow don't that just work out right?


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 4, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Ya'lls off da chain man, but great to say hi at least. Good times ahead, yeah even fo those targets off the radar.



What up HT


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 4, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Tell her you made it just for her, spent hours on it, even shed a little blood.





SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Sounds pretty and soft!!!



I am gonna start saving it from here on out and it will even smell fresh and clean


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 4, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Ya'lls off da chain man, but great to say hi at least. Good times ahead, yeah even fo those targets off the radar.



Hey HogTrap! What's on your plate tonight?


----------



## Hankus (Jun 4, 2010)

howdt ht


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 4, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Wow don't that just work out right?



What???



deerehauler said:


> I am gonna start saving it from here on out and it will even smell fresh and clean



Maybe make her some socks. Might not want her breathing in all that lint laying her head on it.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 4, 2010)

im at where i posted yesterday so i b makin progress i think i mite catch up after all


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 4, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> I am gonna start saving it from here on out and it will even smell fresh and clean



Hey you might even make the news one day "man with larger lint ball"


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 4, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Ya'lls off da chain man, but great to say hi at least. Good times ahead, yeah even fo those targets off the radar.


Hey ya HT



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> As long as I'm doing some kind of shopping.



There ya go Doug get your order in


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 4, 2010)

Hankus said:


> im at where i posted yesterday so i b makin progress i think i mite catch up after all


Just keep applying yourself.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 4, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> What???
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe make her some socks. Might not want her breathing in all that lint laying her head on it.


hmmm or a nice scarf!!



dougefresh said:


> Hey you might even make the news one day "man with larger lint ball"



Make it in the  record book for largest lint ball


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 4, 2010)

Heya Craig! How goes it?


----------



## Hankus (Jun 4, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Just keep applying yourself.



applied see


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 4, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> What up HT


Hey Doug, Hey i got dees old reels mostly running. Need four good poles for them. Then an ops check.



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey HogTrap! What's on your plate tonight?


Sorry to say, only a chicken on cornbread, wid cyanne peppers an pickle. Not too much rat naw.



Hankus said:


> howdt ht


HEY Hank, hows yew?

Got them on the run.





SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> What???
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe make her some socks. Might not want her breathing in all that lint laying her head on it.



Hey DJ, Boat is still open





deerehauler said:


> Hey ya HT
> 
> 
> 
> There ya go Doug get your order in


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 4, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> hmmm or a nice scarf!!
> 
> 
> 
> Make it in the  record book for largest lint ball



Who are you calling a Cootie Queen you Lint Licker.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 4, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Who are you calling a Cootie Queen you Lint Licker.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 4, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Heya Craig! How goes it?


Hey Snowster, long time. Did you make progress on boat? Hows family and of course Splat?


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 4, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Sorry to say, only a chicken on cornbread, wid cyanne peppers an pickle. Not too much rat naw.
> 
> Got them on the run.



We had deer cubed steak, green beans, taters, and creamed corn. I cook sometimes. 

Who you got on the run?


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 4, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hey DJ, Boat is still open



Hows the rain been affecting everything down that way is it all still good?



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Who are you calling a Cootie Queen you Lint Licker.



 to funny


----------



## Hankus (Jun 4, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hey Doug, Hey i got dees old reels mostly running. Need four good poles for them. Then an ops check.
> 
> Sorry to say, only a chicken on cornbread, wid cyanne peppers an pickle. Not too much rat naw.
> 
> ...



run    rum    take either bout now


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 4, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hey Snowster, long time. Did you make progress on boat? Hows family and of course Splat?



Naw, no progress on the boats. They're on hold till farther notice 

Family is good  and Splat is fat, sassy, and growin!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 4, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


>



-You son of a biscuit-eating bulldog! 

-What the French Toast? 

-Did you think I wouldn't find out about your little doo-doo head cootie queen!? 

-Who are you calling a cootie queen, you lint-licker? 

-Pickle you, kumquat! 

-You're over-reacting! 

-No Bill, over-reacting was when I put your convertible into a wood-chipper, Stinky McStink Face!

I love that commercial.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 4, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> -You son of a biscuit-eating bulldog!
> 
> -What the French Toast?
> 
> ...



oh yeah    thats good stuff right there


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 4, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> -You son of a biscuit-eating bulldog!
> 
> -What the French Toast?
> 
> ...


Looks like you have tooooo much time on your hands. I need to make you a list.


----------



## slip (Jun 4, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Nah, I'll just take him shopping. He'll forget all about fishing.





SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> -You son of a biscuit-eating bulldog!
> 
> -What the French Toast?
> 
> ...



please tell me you had to look that up and didnt know it all by heart.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 4, 2010)

Wow sounds good to me. I could swaller up some good fixins like that.





SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> We had deer cubed steak, green beans, taters, and creamed corn. I cook sometimes.
> 
> Who you got on the run?


Some..... bad folkz.

Yep da river is starting to rise back up and i have to work Saturday. Manditory. Sunday is still open. We could ruin a hogs day. Or a bass or a fat cottonmouth.





deerehauler said:


> Hows the rain been affecting everything down that way is it all still good?
> 
> 
> 
> to funny


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 4, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Looks like you have tooooo much time on your hands. I need to make you a list.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 4, 2010)

play by play commercials______________is dat wat we come 2?


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 4, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Looks like you have tooooo much time on your hands. I need to make you a list.



Yep that is why your clothes are dirty and you are starving


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 4, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> oh yeah    thats good stuff right there



Some harsh words!!!


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 4, 2010)

slip said:


> please tell me you had to look that up and didnt know it all by heart.



She probably does. I got to watch what I say because she will bring it back up. " You remember when you said......."


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 4, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Naw, no progress on the boats. They're on hold till farther notice
> 
> Family is good  and Splat is fat, sassy, and growin!


Kool! I look fwd to seein all at next gathering.


----------



## slip (Jun 4, 2010)

Hankus said:


> play by play commercials______________is dat wat we come 2?



'fraid so dude....


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 4, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> -You son of a biscuit-eating bulldog!
> 
> -What the French Toast?
> 
> ...


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 4, 2010)

for some reason, I got the "Move it" song from Madagascar stuck in my head


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 4, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


>


Daddy Likey



deerehauler said:


> Yep that is why your clothes are dirty and you are starving


 Good thing I wear uniforms to work and the snack machines are always full.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 4, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Looks like you have tooooo much time on your hands. I need to make you a list.







slip said:


> please tell me you had to look that up and didnt know it all by heart.



Nope, I remembered it all.  



hogtrap44 said:


> Some..... bad folkz



Uh-oh. 



SnowHunter said:


>



Thank you! 



Hankus said:


> play by play commercials______________is dat wat we come 2?



No, just that one. 



deerehauler said:


> Yep that is why your clothes are dirty and you are starving



I only do the important stuff.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 4, 2010)

Hankus said:


> play by play commercials______________is dat wat we come 2?


Rekon so der Hank. What say you?


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 4, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Kool! I look fwd to seein all at next gathering.



We'll be at FPG for sure  hopefully the BLAST, but I aint countin on that one....


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 4, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> for some reason, I got the "Move it" song from Madagascar stuck in my head



If you didn't have kids I'd be worring about ya.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 4, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Daddy Likey
> 
> Good thing I wear uniforms to work and the snack machines are always full.


  not this kind 


SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Nope, I remembered it all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're Welcome Sista


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 4, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Some harsh words!!!


OOps!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 4, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> If you didn't have kids I'd be worring about ya.



I still worry about me


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 4, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> for some reason, I got the "Move it" song from Madagascar stuck in my head



Thanks! 



dougefresh said:


> Daddy Likey



You're not her Daddy!  

Do I have to put the shock collar and leash back on you? Or do you want to go back to the basement?


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 4, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> We'll be at FPG for sure  hopefully the BLAST, but I aint countin on that one....


GOOD, i plan to be at Blast too and i want to camp at FPG as well.


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 4, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> I still worry about me



Don't worry you're not by yourself. Sometimes I find MYSELF looking for ME and there is no sign of US anywhere.


----------



## slip (Jun 4, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Don't worry you're not by yourself. Sometimes I find MYSELF looking for ME and there is no sign of US anywhere.



does it mean im still a little sane if that confused me a little?


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 4, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Do I have to put the shock collar and leash back on you? Or do you want to go back to the basement?


YES


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 4, 2010)

Hey Doug, here ya go buddy. You gonna need dis Orc.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 4, 2010)

think im thunk but bout to get to this driveler

"lad I dont know where ya been but I see you won first prize"


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 4, 2010)

slip said:


> does it mean im still a little sane if that confused me a little?



Sence you had to ask then probably not.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 4, 2010)

slip said:


> does it mean im still a little sane if that confused me a little?


No you juzz da Slipster. Oh btw hous you tonite lil buddy?


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 4, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sowwy 

Yeah! Do it Sista!! Git em 



hogtrap44 said:


> GOOD, i plan to be at Blast too and i want to camp at FPG as well.


We will be camping at FPG, most definetly 


dougefresh said:


> Don't worry you're not by yourself. Sometimes I find MYSELF looking for ME and there is no sign of US anywhere.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 4, 2010)

slip said:


> does it mean im still a little sane if that confused me a little?



He's a strange one.  He used to have a key chain that said I do whatever the voices in my head tell me. I threw it away. 



dougefresh said:


> YES



Okay


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 4, 2010)

slip said:


> does it mean im still a little sane if that confused me a little?



Naw, yer just too far gone


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 4, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hey Doug, here ya go buddy. You gonna need dis Orc.


That will go good with my new suit.



Hankus said:


> think im thunk but bout to get to this driveler
> 
> "lad I dont know where ya been but I see you won first prize"


Hurry up Dude or you'll get left behind again.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 4, 2010)

Hankus said:


> think im thunk but bout to get to this driveler
> 
> "lad I dont know where ya been but I see you won first prize"


Hoss, i been everwhere but the 'lecktrick chair, aint too much else left to see.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 4, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Sowwy
> 
> Yeah! Do it Sista!! Git em



It's okay, it done left. 

I'll get em!!!  Dance nanner dance.


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 4, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> He's a strange one.  He used to have a key chain that said I do whatever the voices in my head tell me. I threw it away.


I was wondering where it went.
I glad I looked in that bag of toys Tanner threw away. Yall put my StormTrooper helmet in there. Fixin to walk around the mill with it on.


----------



## slip (Jun 4, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Sence you had to ask then probably not.


rut roh.


hogtrap44 said:


> No you juzz da Slipster. Oh btw hous you tonite lil buddy?


doing pretty good, watchin the garden

how you?


SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> He's a strange one.  He used to have a key chain that said I do whatever the voices in my head tell me. I threw it away.


haha you can take away the proof but its still there.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 4, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> It's okay, it done left.
> 
> I'll get em!!!  Dance nanner dance.





alright, time for me to get to bed!!! Yall have a goodun!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 4, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> That will go good with my new suit.View attachment 532490
> 
> 
> Hurry up Dude or you'll get left behind again.



again I been behind all week reckon I'll do it if I forego sleep

said I would so I gotta


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 4, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I'll get em!!!  Dance nanner dance.



Speeking of dance nanner dance. Remind me to show you this new trick I learned off utube.


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 4, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> alright, time for me to get to bed!!! Yall have a goodun!


Night Snowy


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 4, 2010)

slip said:


> haha you can take away the proof but its still there.



You've got him pegged don'tcha. 



SnowHunter said:


> alright, time for me to get to bed!!! Yall have a goodun!



Night Sista! 



dougefresh said:


> Speeking of dance nanner dance. Remind me to show you this new trick I learned off utube.



Uh oh, I didn't like the last trick you showed me.


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 4, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Uh oh, I didn't like the last trick you showed me.


You better run and sleep with one eye open cuz 1 machine is down and the other is right behind that one. You might just get woke up to a surprise.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 4, 2010)

slip said:


> rut roh.
> 
> doing pretty good, watchin the garden
> 
> ...


Great tonite, Fixinn ta wind down an thinkin bout a good jam.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 4, 2010)

nite snowy


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 4, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> alright, time for me to get to bed!!! Yall have a goodun!


See ya Snowy. Tell all of 'um i said Hi and Duh-Huh. Have a good day.


----------



## slip (Jun 4, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Naw, yer just too far gone





dougefresh said:


> I was wondering where it went.
> I glad I looked in that bag of toys Tanner threw away. Yall put my StormTrooper helmet in there. Fixin to walk around the mill with it on.



oh lawd.


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 4, 2010)

slip said:


> oh lawd.



Had to change it up alittle. Everyone knows it me when I wear my chicken mask, or it might be because my name is on my shirt.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 4, 2010)

Ode to the Redneck Man
by Christy Tillery French

Let's pay homage to the redneck man 
Who only smokes Marlboros 
And chews tobacco 
From the can. 

Wears jeans and a t-shirt 
Doesn't even own a suit 
And when it comes to cuss words 
Uses something stronger than "Shoot". 

Owns a bass boat 
So he can fish all night 
Suggest he buy a sailboat 
He'll punch you in the mouth. 

Drives around in a pickup truck 
A dog in the back 
Is proud to fly the American flag 
And always owns a gun rack. 

Loves to watch wrestling on TV 
Football and the two BB's 
As for watching soccer 
He thinks that's for sissies. 

Will only consider a Harley 
No Hondas or Yamahas 
Doesn't like to wear a helmet 
But will if told to by his Ma. 

Likes to go four-wheeling 
In a jeep or all-terrain 
Go-carts and dune-buggines 
He looks at with disdain. 

He usually has a beer gut 
From drinking all that beer 
Claims its his tool shed 
With a smile that looks like a leer. 

But if anyone's in trouble 
He's the first to offer help 
And if anything needs fixing 
He's right there with his tool belt. 

You'd think he's a real he-man 
From all his macho posturing 
But all in all, you have to say 
He's the backbone of this country.​


----------



## slip (Jun 4, 2010)

howdy Miss Yara. doing okay tonight?


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 4, 2010)

slip said:


> howdy Miss Yara. doing okay tonight?



Much better, thank God. How bout you Slip?


----------



## slip (Jun 4, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Much better, thank God. How bout you Slip?



doin pretty good i reckon.

im going to hit the hay and read a book for a while.
yall be good. or atleast dont get caught being bad.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 4, 2010)

slip said:


> doin pretty good i reckon.
> 
> im going to hit the hay and read a book for a while.
> yall be good. or atleast dont get caught being bad.



Ditto babe.... nite.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 4, 2010)

howdy Yara it hard to keep up with who ya are wid the avvy spinnin like a one armed bandit


----------



## Hankus (Jun 4, 2010)

nite yall

hey douge be proud i is up to speed


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 4, 2010)

*Got to know when it's time huh?*

Well,.... a very happy ending to a good nite. Cause awake Time has come to a close. This may take ya back. All's good.

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ntm1YfehK7U&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ntm1YfehK7U&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Hankus (Jun 4, 2010)

Nite HT


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 4, 2010)

slip said:


> doin pretty good i reckon.
> 
> im going to hit the hay and read a book for a while.
> yall be good. or atleast dont get caught being bad.


Night Dude
Getin caught is the fun part.



Hankus said:


> nite yall
> 
> hey douge be proud i is up to speed


Night Dude



hogtrap44 said:


> Well,.... a very happy ending to a good nite. Cause awake Time has come to a close. This may take ya back. All's good.
> 
> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ntm1YfehK7U&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ntm1YfehK7U&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


Night HT


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 4, 2010)

Okay had to go out and turn some wrenches well I drenched my boot in Jet A.. Its a lovely smell and a great women attractor guess I will be beeting them off with a stick on the way home


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 4, 2010)

10 pages in less then 12 hrs....If I had known everyone wanted to check into the Hotel I would have opened it earlier!!!!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 4, 2010)

mornin to me i rekon im the only one up


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 4, 2010)

Mornin'.....well now there are 2 of us up, how goes it?


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 4, 2010)

I been up since 3am....How come getting out of bed at 3am is so hard  for work but for fishing/Hunting it is easy?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 4, 2010)

Vrrrrrooooommmm,,,vvvrrrrroooooooommmm..


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 4, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Vrrrrrooooommmm,,,vvvrrrrroooooooommmm..



Buenos dias Senor.......


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 4, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Buenos dias Senor.......


 

Pasta Lasagna to you to


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 4, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Vrrrrrooooommmm,,,vvvrrrrroooooooommmm..



Hey no driving in the hotel  lobby


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 4, 2010)

time to get moving....y'all have a good day


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jun 4, 2010)

Morning folks.
Gotta jet!
Bye folks!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 4, 2010)

mmmmmm..... waffle house... bacon, egg and cheeze and hashbrowns....  

Mornin Folks!!


----------



## Nautical Son (Jun 4, 2010)

Son of a big hairy dog....why am I tired???

Morning yall


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 4, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Hey no driving in the hotel  lobby





TGattis said:


> Son of a big hairy dog....why am I tired???
> 
> Morning yall



Cause you are on cloud nine with no harness!
Mornin ya'll..... it's a beautiful day out!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 4, 2010)

Y'all don't all talk at once now....


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 4, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Y'all don't all talk at once now....



Ssshhhhhh. . . . I think they're asleep.


----------



## trentb (Jun 4, 2010)

Morning folks, hope everyone has an awesome friday.


----------



## trentb (Jun 4, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Y'all don't all talk at once now....


whats up Man


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 4, 2010)

trentb said:


> whats up Man



Trentster!   Wanna go mud boggin'?!?!


----------



## trentb (Jun 4, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Trentster!   Wanna go mud boggin'?!?!


Lol. y yes, but glad we didnt go that last time, somebody would have slept in the woods


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 4, 2010)

trentb said:


> Lol. y yes, but glad we didnt go that last time, somebody would have slept in the jail!



There, fixed it fer ya!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 4, 2010)

Good Lord !!!!!  Ten pages of drivel since I logged off yesterday at 6pm???

You people need to find something else to occupy your time...

11 1/2 hrs to go then I'm off for 2 weeks!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 4, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Good Lord !!!!!  Ten pages of drivel since I logged off yesterday at 6pm???
> 
> You people need to find something else to occupy your time...
> 
> 11 1/2 hrs to go then I'm off for 2 weeks!!



need me to call in a bomb threat so you can get off now???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 4, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> need me to call in a bomb threat so you can get off now???



Funny you should mention that, someone called in a bomb threat to another chalk plant in adjoining county a couple days ago, shut down the entire plant and evacuated!!


Wonder do you still get paid...


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 4, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Funny you should mention that, someone called in a bomb threat to another chalk plant in adjoining county a couple days ago, shut down the entire plant and evacuated!!
> 
> 
> Wonder do you still get paid...



It wasnt me!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## Keebs (Jun 4, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Good Lord !!!!!  Ten pages of drivel since I logged off yesterday at 6pm???
> 
> You people need to find something else to occupy your time...
> 
> 11 1/2 hrs to go then I'm off for 2 weeks!!



 That's what I was thinking!  Good gooblygoobers they's been busy! 
Mornin Folks, gotta love a Friday!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 4, 2010)

Keebs said:


> That's what I was thinking!  Good gooblygoobers they's been busy!
> Mornin Folks, gotta love a Friday!!





Good mornin`!! I understand you have a new puppy? What` is his name?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 4, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Good mornin`!! I understand you have a new puppy? What` is his name?



Hey Nic............... ain't hit me yet............ I've had plenty of idea's thrown at me but nothing's "suited" him yet...........
OH, I has a present to bring you tomorrow...............  bring a cooler.............


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 4, 2010)

Mornin Drivel Nation!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 4, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Drivel Nation!!!!



Good Mornin' Chief!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 4, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Drivel Nation!!!!




Hiya JeffroBodene!!  You ain't smokin, er uhm, cutting grass today??





Keebs said:


> Good Mornin' Chief!!



'Morning my Keebalicious!!


----------



## Turkeypaw (Jun 4, 2010)

Mornin y'all


----------



## Keebs (Jun 4, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya JeffroBodene!!  You ain't smokin, er uhm, cutting grass today??
> 
> 'Morning my Keebalicious!!


Hey, I have a sure fire way for you to get Miss Dawn up & going tomorrow, wanna know it??? 



Turkeypaw said:


> Mornin y'all



Hey TPaw!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 4, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Good Mornin' Chief!!



Mornin' Sweetheart



Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya JeffroBodene!!  You ain't smokin, er uhm, cutting grass today??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Give me time



Turkeypaw said:


> Mornin y'all



Mornin' sir!!!


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 4, 2010)

IM ALIVE








i think


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 4, 2010)

Mornin everyone
Gonna go scavenging in a bit.Undeveloped cul de sac down the street where folks throw there wood waste.Someone has redone their deck and thrown away 2x10's and such


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 4, 2010)

Mernin Yall


----------



## Keebs (Jun 4, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' Sweetheart
> 
> Give me time
> 
> Mornin' sir!!!


I'm thinking goats, briar goats, should be in your future! 



Seth carter said:


> IM *SAFE*
> 
> i think


keep thinking that........... 



Jeff Raines said:


> Mornin everyone
> Gonna go scavenging in a bit.Undeveloped cul de sac down the street where folks throw there wood waste.Someone has redone their deck and thrown away 2x10's and such


 One man's trash is another's treasure!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 4, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Mernin Yall



 Sistagirl!!


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 4, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I'm thinking goats, briar goats, should be in your future!
> 
> 
> keep thinking that...........
> ...



but weres slip


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 4, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Sistagirl!!



Mernin Sista  I need the IV This mornin  I'm draggin today


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 4, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I'm thinking goats, briar goats, should be in your future!
> 
> 
> keep thinking that...........
> ...


----------



## Keebs (Jun 4, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> but weres slip


GOOOooooood Question................. 



SnowHunter said:


> Mernin Sista  I need the IV This mornin  I'm draggin today



 I got ya covered, sis, little man slept through the night  so I am GOOD To Go Today!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 4, 2010)

What in the Heck is goin on....I've got 3 major appliances on the fritz.
And they are all new....well the AC is only 7 yrs. old, fridge less than 90 days, and the dryer 1.5 yrs.

*It's always somethin'!!!!*


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 4, 2010)

Keebs said:


> GOOOooooood Question.................
> 
> 
> 
> I got ya covered, sis, little man slept through the night  so I am GOOD To Go Today!



woohooooooooooooo thats awesome!!!!  thats always a pleasant suprise


----------



## Keebs (Jun 4, 2010)

pppsssttt, don't look now, but Grizz is HERE!!!!!!! pass the word!


----------



## Sunshine1 (Jun 4, 2010)

Y'all try to hold it down, I'm trying to get a 7 month old to go to sleep.....


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 4, 2010)

Keebs said:


> GOOOooooood Question.................
> 
> 
> 
> I got ya covered, sis, little man slept through the night  so I am GOOD To Go Today!



noooooo they got slip


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 4, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> What in the Heck is goin on....I've got 3 major appliances on the fritz.
> And they are all new....well the AC is only 7 yrs. old, fridge less than 90 days, and the dryer 1.5 yrs.
> 
> *It's always somethin'!!!!*



Hey Jeff! 

breaker mebe? Short in the wire?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 4, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> What in the Heck is goin on....I've got 3 major appliances on the fritz.
> And they are all new....well the AC is only 7 yrs. old, fridge less than 90 days, and the dryer 1.5 yrs.
> 
> *It's always somethin'!!!!*


You talked to Murphy lately??  Me & Snowy have a direct line to him................ 



SnowHunter said:


> woohooooooooooooo thats awesome!!!!  thats always a pleasant suprise



 I honestly thought I was gonna wake up & he was gonna be dead.............. not a peep all night.  But then, he did have a long day yesterday and helped with chores last night!   When I got on to Dream for trying to help Bear eat, he barked at them!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 4, 2010)

Sunshine1 said:


> Y'all try to hold it down, I'm trying to get a 7 month old to go to sleep.....


oooppppss, sowwy Sunshine.........



Seth carter said:


> noooooo they got slip



Nah, we'd have heard something by now..............


----------



## Sunshine1 (Jun 4, 2010)

Somebody pass me the Benadryl..............


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 4, 2010)

Keebs said:


> oooppppss, sowwy Sunshine.........
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, we'd have heard something by now..............



they might be bizzy cleanin up the mess


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 4, 2010)

Keebs said:


> You talked to Murphy lately??  Me & Snowy have a direct line to him................
> 
> 
> 
> I honestly thought I was gonna wake up & he was gonna be dead.............. not a peep all night.  But then, he did have a long day yesterday and helped with chores last night!   When I got on to Dream for trying to help Bear eat, he barked at them!



yup, don't even need speed dial  

Sounds like lil man fits right in


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 4, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I'm thinking goats, briar goats, should be in your future!



Or do what Quack said.....BURN IT!!!



Seth carter said:


> but weres slip



Yeah....where is that pyromaniac.....I need some HELP



SnowHunter said:


> Mernin Sista  I need the IV This mornin  I'm draggin today



You and me both Mornin' SnowBabe



Sunshine1 said:


> Y'all try to hold it down, I'm trying to get a 7 month old to go to sleep.....



_Good mornin Sunny!!!_



SnowHunter said:


> Hey Jeff!
> 
> breaker mebe? Short in the wire?



Fridge: Icemaker   Dryer: timer   AC: Condenser freezing up


----------



## Keebs (Jun 4, 2010)

Sunshine1 said:


> Somebody pass me the Benadryl..............


 Isn't 7mo old a bit young for it??   



Seth carter said:


> they might be bizzy cleanin up the mess


you're kidding right? those two clean up something??? HaHa, now THAT's a joke!   



SnowHunter said:


> yup, don't even need speed dial
> 
> Sounds like lil man fits right in


 yeah, I guess even a "part wiener dog" can make it a Dulieville............ gawd, I never thought I'd have a wiener dog


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 4, 2010)

Keebs said:


> You talked to Murphy lately??  Me & Snowy have a direct line to him................




Murphy and I are VERY CLOSE!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 4, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Or do what Quack said.....BURN IT!!!
> Yeah....where is that pyromaniac.....I need some HELP



Uuuhhh, Jeff??? You do know that if ya burn it, it'll come back thicker & prettier, right?? 
(I'm gonna have to watch you & slip around Quack from here on out!)


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 4, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Uuuhhh, Jeff??? You do know that if ya burn it, it'll come back thicker & prettier, right??
> (I'm gonna have to watch you & slip around Quack from here on out!)



I probably should have contacted him a long time ago


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 4, 2010)

All right....lemme go work on these chainsaws. I got repairmen coming....fallen trees to remove....grass to bur.....uh......CUT. LAWD Help me....and on a Friday at that.

Actually purty NORMAL around here


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 4, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Isn't 7mo old a bit young for it??
> 
> 
> you're kidding right? those two clean up something??? HaHa, now THAT's a joke!
> ...



well there proly there laufin at him and drinkin a beer


----------



## Keebs (Jun 4, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> All right....lemme go work on these chainsaws. I got repairmen coming....fallen trees to remove....grass to bur.....uh......CUT. LAWD Help me....and on a Friday at that.
> 
> Actually purty NORMAL around here


 Have a good'un Chief! 



Seth carter said:


> well there proly there laufin at him and drinkin a beer



It IS 5:00 somewhere!


----------



## Bubbette (Jun 4, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> What in the Heck is goin on....I've got 3 major appliances on the fritz.
> And they are all new....well the AC is only 7 yrs. old, fridge less than 90 days, and the dryer 1.5 yrs.
> 
> *It's always somethin'!!!!*



The same thing happened to my parents when lightening hit the power line down the street. Home owner's insurance replaced everything.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 4, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> The same thing happened to my parents when lightening hit the power line down the street. Home owner's insurance replaced everything.



They are all working.....just not properly. However, I do have extended warranties on the fridge and dryer


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 4, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Have a good'un Chief!




Hey....don't run me off so quick


----------



## Sunshine1 (Jun 4, 2010)

Nah, no Benadryl..........today is turning out to be a "I DON'T WANNA TAKE A NAP AND YOU CAN'T MAKE ME" day. Right now he is beside me staring at the dog. He wants to type on the keyboard.........


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## Sunshine1 (Jun 4, 2010)

Sunshine1 said:


> Nah, no Benadryl..........today is turning out to be a "I DON'T WANNA TAKE A NAP AND YOU CAN'T MAKE ME" day. Right now he is beside me staring at the dog. He wants to type on the keyboard.........



Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh................turns out all he needed was some MORE formula and some classical music.

I'm gettin too old for this........thank goodness it's only 2 days a week.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 4, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey....don't run me off so quick


 I wouldn't do that!!  You just seemed so "adamant" to go get busy!  



Sunshine1 said:


> Nah, no Benadryl..........today is turning out to be a "I DON'T WANNA TAKE A NAP AND YOU CAN'T MAKE ME" day. Right now he is beside me staring at the dog. He wants to type on the keyboard.........


 I vaguely recall times like that, but I didn't have the luxury of a computer or internet "back in the day"  (you're lucky!) 



Nicodemus said:


>


Get back to that chicken soup!!


----------



## slip (Jun 4, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


>


keepin cool and dry Nick?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 4, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Get back to that chicken soup!!




Yes Mama Hen... 



slip said:


> keepin cool and dry Nick?



Ain`t got no choice right now. Keebs is watchin` my every move...


----------



## Keebs (Jun 4, 2010)

slip said:


> keepin cool and dry Nick?


Thank heavens you're here, Seth was about to have a cow when you weren't here at the break of dawn!  



Nicodemus said:


> Yes Mama Hen...
> 
> 
> 
> Ain`t got no choice right now. Keebs is watchin` my every move...



Ya got that right!  I thought about keeping you busy in the pm department with well wishes, should I carry that through?!?!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 4, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Thank heavens you're here, Seth was about to have a cow when you weren't here at the break of dawn!
> 
> 
> 
> Ya got that right!  I thought about keeping you busy in the pm department with well wishes, should I carry that through?!?!





I`m doin` what I`m sposed to be doin`.  trust me...


----------



## Hankus (Jun 4, 2010)

lunch buzz


----------



## Keebs (Jun 4, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m doin` what I`m sposed to be doin`.  trust me...



You had me 'till you said trust ya, now I'm wondering if I oughta call Klem or The Redhead to be double sure!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 4, 2010)

Hankus said:


> lunch buzz



popping in more often makes it easier to catch up


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 4, 2010)

Keebs said:


> You had me 'till you said trust ya, now I'm wondering if I oughta call Klem or The Redhead to be double sure!





So much for slippin`outside, settin` in the shade with my pellet rifle, shootin` mockinbirds...


----------



## Hankus (Jun 4, 2010)

Keebs said:


> popping in more often makes it easier to catch up



wen d box ain't broke i do, but it been sick lately


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 4, 2010)

HAP HAP HAPPY FRIDAY!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 4, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I wouldn't do that!!  You just seemed so "adamant" to go get busy!




That was WISHFUL thinking

You know how Murphy is: If you want to do THIS, you have to go do 'THIS and THAT' first.

I got all three chainsaws running like clocks though.....so far


----------



## Hankus (Jun 4, 2010)

chainsaws is the aggravatingest thing to deal wid that i own


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 4, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> HAP HAP HAPPY FRIDAY!




I reckon!!!


How you want that smokin' wood sized????


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 4, 2010)

Hankus said:


> chainsaws is the aggravatingest thing to deal wid that i own



I have to use them quite regularly around here, so most of the time they are in good working order


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 4, 2010)

Good b-fast and morning. Geting TIME to be back to work soon. I don't like the lightning though.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 4, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Good b-fast and morning. Geting TIME to be back to work soon. I don't like the lightning though.



Afternoon HT.....yeah not looking good around here either. Grabbing a bite to eat also


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 4, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Afternoon HT.....yeah not looking good around here either. Grabbing a bite to eat also


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 4, 2010)

afternoon, Folks!
Just got off work. Bout to crash for an hour or so and then go check trailcams and feeders. 
Hope everyone is having a good friday!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 4, 2010)

Seth carter said:


>



What????



rhbama3 said:


> afternoon, Folks!
> Just got off work. Bout to crash for an hour or so and then go check trailcams and feeders.
> Hope everyone is having a good friday!



Afternoon Bammer!!!! Thanks, you too!!!


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 4, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> What????
> 
> 
> 
> Afternoon Bammer!!!! Thanks, you too!!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 4, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> afternoon, Folks!
> Just got off work. Bout to crash for an hour or so and then go check trailcams and feeders.
> Hope everyone is having a good friday!


Hey Robert! I hpoes your trailcams are full of good pics and the feeders are empty. Cause that mean da hogs are getting fatter.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 4, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> So much for slippin`outside, settin` in the shade with my pellet rifle, shootin` mockinbirds...


Nope, you might get too hot............ 



Hankus said:


> wen d box ain't broke i do, but it been sick lately


This is a forum, we are typing to talk, not TEXTING!  



boneboy96 said:


> HAP HAP HAPPY FRIDAY!






Jeff C. said:


> That was WISHFUL thinking
> 
> You know how Murphy is: If you want to do THIS, you have to go do 'THIS and THAT' first.
> 
> I got all three chainsaws running like clocks though.....so far


Now I know who to call............... 



Hankus said:


> chainsaws is the aggravatingest thing to deal wid that i own


extension cords ............ go electric!  I did! 



hogtrap44 said:


> Good b-fast and morning. Geting TIME to be back to work soon. I don't like the lightning though.


 HEEEeeeyyyy HT!! 



rhbama3 said:


> afternoon, Folks!
> Just got off work. Bout to crash for an hour or so and then go check trailcams and feeders.
> Hope everyone is having a good friday!



Hiya Wooobert!!


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 4, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Nope, you might get too hot............
> 
> 
> This is a forum, we are typing to talk, not TEXTING!
> ...



hey keebs


----------



## Keebs (Jun 4, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> hey keebs



 you see there was no need for the cow??


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 4, 2010)

I'm goin for real this time Keebs

Goin make some saw dust.....and noise!!!

Have a great Friday afternoon Y'all!!!


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 4, 2010)

Keebs said:


> you see there was no need for the cow??



what cow


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 4, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Nope, you might get too hot............
> 
> 
> This is a forum, we are typing to talk, not TEXTING!
> ...


 Hey Keebs, long time. Hope all's going o.k. Got any blackberrys down your way? Ya know what those draw.


----------



## slip (Jun 4, 2010)

Nick yall ever see any bear down in those swamps?


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 4, 2010)

Well, gotta scatter. Time to crank'em, yank an bank'em. Zoom


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 4, 2010)

slip said:


> Nick yall ever see any bear down in those swamps?



hey yer alive


----------



## Keebs (Jun 4, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm goin for real this time Keebs
> 
> Goin make some saw dust.....and noise!!!
> 
> Have a great Friday afternoon Y'all!!!


If'n you're sure!! Later!!



Seth carter said:


> what cow


MMmmmmmHHhhmmmmmm 



hogtrap44 said:


> Hey Keebs, long time. Hope all's going o.k. Got any blackberrys down your way? Ya know what those draw.


Yeah I do and yes I do and gopher holes too!   When you make it to doug & sgg's, you gotta make it out my way too!


----------



## slip (Jun 4, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> hey yer alive



theres 3 dunkin donuts within 20 miles of me, he and his buddys never made it past them.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 4, 2010)

slip said:


> Nick yall ever see any bear down in those swamps?


Hey slip?  Let me know if he doesn't answer you pretty quick, he may have slipped out without me seeing  him & he's supposed to be resting, he ain't quite "up to par" today!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 4, 2010)

slip said:


> theres 3 dunkin donuts within 20 miles of me, he and his buddys never made it past them.


----------



## slip (Jun 4, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hey slip?  Let me know if he doesn't answer you pretty quick, he may have slipped out without me seeing  him & he's supposed to be resting, he ain't quite "up to par" today!


----------



## Turkeypaw (Jun 4, 2010)

What is going on in here?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 4, 2010)

Turkeypaw said:


> What is going on in here?



Trying to keep an eye on Nicodemus & I tell ya, it ain't no easy feat!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 4, 2010)

slip said:


>



<he says it feels like he has the flu but without the fever, Sheryl's already had it too, not sure about Klem, but Nick worked feeling like that this week! the hard head!>  I swear if he's out under that tree I'm gonna skin him with one of his own knives!


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 4, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hey slip?  Let me know if he doesn't answer you pretty quick, he may have slipped out without me seeing  him & he's supposed to be resting, he ain't quite "up to par" today!


 
 who scrambled the smileys


----------



## slip (Jun 4, 2010)

Keebs said:


> <he says it feels like he has the flu but without the fever, Sheryl's already had it too, not sure about Klem, but Nick worked feeling like that this week! the hard head!>  I swear if he's out under that tree I'm gonna skin him with one of his own knives!



<i see, not good. needs to rest up.>

i'd like to watch that, keebs.


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 4, 2010)

slip said:


> <i see, not good. needs to rest up.>
> 
> i'd like to watch that, keebs.



x2


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 4, 2010)

Good medercine. Knocked me out ofr a little while. 

Slip, Nope sure ain`t.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 4, 2010)

Hey!! I`m the skinner, not the "skinnee" ! Wait till I tell Dobbs this!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 4, 2010)

slip said:


> <i see, not good. needs to rest up.>
> 
> i'd like to watch that, keebs.


<thought I'd let you know what was up>  me too! 



Nicodemus said:


> Good medercine. Knocked me out ofr a little while.
> 
> Slip, Nope sure ain`t.



Take some more!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 4, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Hey!! I`m the skinner, not the "skinnee" ! Wait till I tell Dobbs this!!



Why? She'll just laugh her fool head off!!   

BUT, you do know, knowing how long you & The Redhead have been married, all "skinning" isn't with a knife!


----------



## slip (Jun 4, 2010)

<wonder if seth caught on to this yet?>

hmmm fresh scrawbury muffins


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 4, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Why? She'll just laugh her fool head off!!
> 
> BUT, you do know, knowing how long you & The Redhead have been married, all "skinning" isn't with a knife!



No fair!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 4, 2010)

slip said:


> <wonder if seth caught on to this yet?>
> 
> hmmm fresh scrawbury muffins


<I think we'd know if he had, don't you?  I wonder who all DOES know?>
Nom, Nom, Nom.............. 



Nicodemus said:


> No fair!!!



  all's fair.................. in love & war


----------



## Keebs (Jun 4, 2010)

Bubbettesista!!  How you doin??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 4, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hey, I have a sure fire way for you to get Miss Dawn up & going tomorrow, wanna know it???
> 
> 
> 
> Hey TPaw!





Poot and cover her head under the sheet??


----------



## slip (Jun 4, 2010)

back fence weed wacked, almost time to till moms sun flower garden again....then to plant it.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 4, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Poot and cover her head under the sheet??


 I thought that was your nightly ritual?!?! 



slip said:


> back fence weed wacked, almost time to till moms sun flower garden again....then to plant it.



 good deal............ just don't over do it..........


----------



## Turkeypaw (Jun 4, 2010)

Y'all are slow today. ​


----------



## Keebs (Jun 4, 2010)

Turkeypaw said:


> Y'all are slow today. ​



Uuuuuhhhh, you didn't get the memo???


----------



## slip (Jun 4, 2010)

i wish i was about 20 feet high right now, with a cool breeze in my face and the sun rising to my right, watching over a fire break listening to the birds wake up and the ducks splashing in the lake about 50 yards away.



but in reality, its hot...nothing to hunt, and a bunch of yard work to do.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 4, 2010)

slip said:


> i wish i was about 20 feet high right now, with a cool breeze in my face and the sun rising to my right, watching over a fire break listening to the birds wake up and the ducks splashing in the lake about 50 yards away.
> 
> 
> 
> but in reality, its hot...nothing to hunt, and a bunch of yard work to do.



Ya know, you coulda kept going with that little litany there and lulled me to sleep.............


----------



## slip (Jun 4, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Ya know, you coulda kept going with that little litany there and lulled me to sleep.............



cold rifle stock in your hands, grunt haning from your neck......twig just snapped behind you, foot steps ring in your ears.....

with a deep breath you flip the saftey off...




crap, how can i cut the grass now.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 4, 2010)

slip said:


> cold rifle stock in your hands, grunt haning from your neck......twig just snapped behind you, foot steps ring in your ears.....
> 
> with a deep breath you flip the saftey off...
> 
> ...



You get on the mower & keep extending those thoughts allll the way until the end.................... then come back right them up & post'em!


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 4, 2010)

Just a quick virtual squeeeeeeze


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 4, 2010)

unghhhh
Toting an 8 foot long 3 foot wide rabbit hutch frame by your self is not good for the back.
Figured if I got under it and toted it on my upper back while holding the middle 4x4 legs I'd be okay.
Now it feel like something needs to pop under my shoulder blade


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 4, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> unghhhh
> Toting an 8 foot long 3 foot wide rabbit hutch frame by your self is not good for the back.
> Figured if I got under it and toted it on my upper back while holding the middle 4x4 legs I'd be okay.
> Now it feel like something needs to pop under my shoulder blade





That ain`t good.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 4, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> That ain`t good.



it's one of them pains,where if ya had someone walk on your back,it could pop in the right place and be all better


----------



## Keebs (Jun 4, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Just a quick virtual squeeeeeeze


Wow, I heard a "pop"!! 



Jeff Raines said:


> unghhhh
> Toting an 8 foot long 3 foot wide rabbit hutch frame by your self is not good for the back.
> Figured if I got under it and toted it on my upper back while holding the middle 4x4 legs I'd be okay.
> Now it feel like something needs to pop under my shoulder blade



 nope, that's not good..........


----------



## Keebs (Jun 4, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> it's one of them pains,where if ya had someone walk on your back,it could pop in the right place and be all better



I know the kind you're talking 'bout............. growing up had a friends wife that was from Vietnam, she would walk our backs & taught us how to do it (American version had to be altered due to size of said American girls) but my sis's & I still work on each other's backs!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 4, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> it's one of them pains,where if ya had someone walk on your back,it could pop in the right place and be all better




Ask Yara, she might knock you back into shape.


----------



## Otis (Jun 4, 2010)

I'm having one of those days where I can eat bricks and floss with barbwire...who wants to play?


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 4, 2010)

Otis,did ya ever sell that pistol?


My rabbit hutch frame,I gotta get out there and finish it


----------



## Keebs (Jun 4, 2010)

Otis said:


> I'm having one of those days where I can eat bricks and floss with barbwire...who wants to play?


Oooohhh Goooody, Mattyoneshirt said something earlier about you not having the something to do something................... lemme go find it.............. 



Jeff Raines said:


> Otis,did ya ever sell that pistol?
> 
> 
> My rabbit hutch frame,I gotta get out there and finish it


 THAT'S what you moved by yourself?!?!?!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 4, 2010)

Keebs said:


> THAT'S what you moved by yourself?!?!?!



Yep,about 50 yards,from my garage to the backyard.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 4, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Yep,about 50 yards,from my garage to the backyard.


----------



## slip (Jun 4, 2010)

weather is about to get a little freaky here, i think.

hope da parents aint stuck on the road.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jun 4, 2010)

evening folks...


----------



## Sirduke (Jun 4, 2010)

I'm back...at work....dealing with idiots.  So, I thought, Why not drop in and say hello to the idiots I ain't dealing with. So 

 Hello Dribblers !


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 4, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> unghhhh
> Toting an 8 foot long 3 foot wide rabbit hutch frame by your self is not good for the back.
> Figured if I got under it and toted it on my upper back while holding the middle 4x4 legs I'd be okay.
> Now it feel like something needs to pop under my shoulder blade





Jeff Raines said:


> Otis,did ya ever sell that pistol?
> 
> 
> My rabbit hutch frame,I gotta get out there and finish it


You know they make these neat little tools called hand trucks that would have moved that easily!!


----------



## Turkeypaw (Jun 4, 2010)

Otis said:


> I'm having one of those days where I can eat bricks and floss with barbwire...who wants to play?


I'll play with ya. 


slip said:


> weather is about to get a little freaky here, i think.
> 
> hope da parents aint stuck on the road.


Getting cloudy here. Heard some thunder a few minutes ago.


Redneck Maguiver said:


> evening folks...


Evening RM


----------



## Otis (Jun 4, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Otis,did ya ever sell that pistol?
> 
> 
> My rabbit hutch frame,I gotta get out there and finish it


 

I put it up for sale, and when I went to check it, someone had deleted my thread!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 4, 2010)

slip said:


> weather is about to get a little freaky here, i think.
> 
> hope da parents aint stuck on the road.


just plain hot here................ 



Redneck Maguiver said:


> evening folks...


 Hiya Kim! 



Sirduke said:


> I'm back...at work....dealing with idiots.  So, I thought, Why not drop in and say hello to the idiots I ain't dealing with. So
> 
> Hello Dribblers !


 we luv you too Sir! 



RUTTNBUCK said:


> You know they make these neat little tools called hand trucks that would have moved that easily!!



  u so smart!


----------



## slip (Jun 4, 2010)

talked to dad on the phone "where the weather at?"



uh.....in the sky?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 4, 2010)

Otis, it was me! Consider this your warnin`!! Don`t make me band you!!!


----------



## Turkeypaw (Jun 4, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Otis, it was me! Consider this your warnin`!! Don`t make me band you!!!


Band him!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jun 4, 2010)

Are we having fun yet??


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 4, 2010)

redneck maguiver said:


> are we having fun yet??



yes


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 4, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Are we having fun yet??





Not yet...


----------



## Keebs (Jun 4, 2010)

slip said:


> talked to dad on the phone "where the weather at?"
> 
> 
> 
> uh.....in the sky?


No you di'int!! ........... oh wait, it was you? yeah ya did!  



Redneck Maguiver said:


> Are we having fun yet??





jmfauver said:


> yes



I'll second that!!


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 4, 2010)

okies everybody, avatar is nanner peelin, You all have a great weekend, I am out for a few days


----------



## Otis (Jun 4, 2010)

Turkeypaw said:


> Band him!


 
If I go, you go with me! 




Redneck Maguiver said:


> Are we having fun yet??


 
That avatar is just...speechless 



Nicodemus said:


> Not yet...


 

Imma gonna sharpen my hawk


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 4, 2010)

Otis said:


> If I go, you go with me!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





All three of mine are already sharp...


----------



## Otis (Jun 4, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> All three of mine are already sharp...


 

The difference between mine and yours....mine actually hit the target.


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 4, 2010)

Afternoon all


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 4, 2010)

Otis said:


> The difference between mine and yours....mine actually hit the target.





A challenge?


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 4, 2010)

Otis said:


> The difference between mine and yours....mine actually hit the target.



You are just trying to get banned arn't ya......


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 4, 2010)

....what day is this???? 

Afternoon folks....


----------



## Bubbette (Jun 4, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Bubbettesista!!  How you doin??



Sorry bout that. My first day back home is usually spent mostly in bed. After I posted I heard the bed calling my name, so I took me another nap.


----------



## Turkeypaw (Jun 4, 2010)

Otis said:


> The difference between mine and yours....mine actually hit the target.





Nicodemus said:


> A challenge?


My money is on Nic.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 4, 2010)

Well.....so much for cuttin' grass. Bottom fell out just as I finished the Huge Pecan limb, and dealt with two repairmen.

I do have pics though


----------



## Keebs (Jun 4, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> okies everybody, avatar is nanner peelin, You all have a great weekend, I am out for a few days


Aaawwww, he's still cute as a button!! 



Bubbette said:


> Sorry bout that. My first day back home is usually spent mostly in bed. After I posted I heard the bed calling my name, so I took me another nap.



No problem, you needed the rest!!  Hope you got enough! 
ok, thank heavens it's clocking out time!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 4, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Well.....so much for cuttin' grass. Bottom fell out just as I finished the Huge Pecan limb, and dealt with two repairmen.
> 
> I do have pics though



WOW!!


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jun 4, 2010)

Afternoon folks!

Boy it was a long day. Nothing to work on in the shop, so me and Sgt. Rock got to look at each other for 8 hours!

But thangs are beerter now!


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 4, 2010)

I am outa here...finally getting some thunder so I don't want to have to fix my own computer due to storm damage....see ya later


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 4, 2010)

Slip...


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 4, 2010)

Here`s two pics I took yesterday, between 2 and 3 o`clock. The first one is in Early County, and the second one is in Baker.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 4, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Here`s two pics I took yesterday, between 2 and 3 o`clock. The first one is in Early County, and the second one is in Baker.



Did the bottom fall out right afterwards......that's about how it looked here just as I got the last chainsaw in the back of the truck and headed for the garage. Except I didn't make it


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 4, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Did the bottom fall out right afterwards......that's about how it looked here just as I got the last chainsaw in the back of the truck and headed for the garage. Except I didn't make it



Yep, about 5 minutes later, it commenced to rainin`...hard.   That pic is on one of our SW Georgia WMAs.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 4, 2010)

Howdy Bubbette, Chuck, Bluegrass, Jm, and Mcguiver

Those are nice pics Nic!!! 10-4 on the WMA


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 4, 2010)

Thanks Jeff, that is El Model. 

If I was a younger feller, I would aggravate you till you sold me that bow in the back of your truck, just to get me outa your hair. What is it hooked to?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 4, 2010)

Afternoon folks!  I don't think it's normals to take a 5 hour nap in the middle of the day is it???  Oh well, looks like I will be up all night now!


----------



## slip (Jun 4, 2010)

here is our first 3 days of harvest, minus 5 zuc and 3 crook neck.













here is a crook neck cloning its self, in hopes of world dominance?


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 4, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Well.....so much for cuttin' grass. Bottom fell out just as I finished the Huge Pecan limb, and dealt with two repairmen.
> 
> I do have pics though



Dang Jeff...I guess you do have some wood for me!


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jun 4, 2010)

Howdy Jeff. Just showed the wife your avatar. 

Nic, I don't know how it was today, but years ago I took the boys to El Model and I swear they was making skeeters there for the parts of the country that "needed" some!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 4, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Thanks Jeff, that is El Model.
> 
> If I was a younger feller, I would aggravate you till you sold me that bow in the back of your truck, just to get me outa your hair. What is it hooked to?



Yes sir....I know what you mean. Nic, that JOKER is 'Bad To The Bone'. That is a Poulan 53A....they don't even make parts for them anymore, but I know a fellow that can repair about anything on it, matter of fact he's got one  in his shop.

The best part about it....I grabbed it for $100.00


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 4, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Yes sir....I know what you mean. Nic, that JOKER is 'Bad To The Bone'. That is a Poulan 53A....they don't even make parts for them anymore, but I know a fellow that can repair about anything on it, matter of fact he's got one  in his shop.
> 
> The best part about it....I grabbed it for $100.00





Dadgum good deal there! Those thangs will move a lot of wood too. I have two Huskys, a old 288 and a fairly new 350.


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jun 4, 2010)

Afternoon Mr. Long!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 4, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Afternoon folks!  I don't think it's normals to take a 5 hour nap in the middle of the day is it???  Oh well, looks like I will be up all night now!



Cook sumpin and PM me you're addy



slip said:


> here is our first 3 days of harvest, minus 5 zuc and 3 crook neck.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very nice slip!!!



boneboy96 said:


> Dang Jeff...I guess you do have some wood for me!



Yes I do BB.....the wood in the background of the first pic is Apple

What size do you like your wood cut to???


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 4, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Dadgum good deal there! Those thangs will move a lot of wood too. I have two Huskys, a old 288 and a fairly new 350.



The other 2 I have are Huskys.....an old 61 and a newer 36. Good saws for sure. That Poulan though.....the only plastic on it is the Gas and oil caps. It is a manual oiler though.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 4, 2010)

Been up since yesterday at 3pm and Iam feeling it Trey is wound tight and into everything I need sleep andam cravin mexican


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 4, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Been up since yesterday at 3pm and Iam feeling it Trey is wound tight and into everything I need sleep andam cravin mexican



You want us to call Miguel


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 4, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> You want us to call Miguel


Need some duck tape like in your avatar


----------



## Hankus (Jun 4, 2010)

wish my evening was beerter but I gotta put some rods n reels in order for a kids fish day tomorow


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 4, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Need some duck tape like in your avatar



 I'll shut-up instead


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 4, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Wow, I heard a "pop"!!
> 
> 
> 
> nope, that's not good..........


I'll glue it back for ya when I come to visit!



Nicodemus said:


> Ask Yara, she might knock you back into shape.


Wow!


Otis said:


> I'm having one of those days where I can eat bricks and floss with barbwire...who wants to play?


Me, me, me, me, well mayyybe.


Jeff Raines said:


> Otis,did ya ever sell that pistol?
> 
> 
> My rabbit hutch frame,I gotta get out there and finish it





Redneck Maguiver said:


> Are we having fun yet??



I will be as soon as daddy gets here. I have the spurs on and the rope greased up!


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 4, 2010)

Evening fokes....


----------



## Otis (Jun 4, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> A challenge?


 

Not much of one. 




jmfauver said:


> You are just trying to get banned arn't ya......


 

I am 35.8463535627% sure it won't happen. But its early yet. 




deerehauler said:


> Been up since yesterday at 3pm and Iam feeling it Trey is wound tight and into everything I need sleep andam cravin mexican


 

I can send ya some real Mexican. I suspect there are a few in my area.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 4, 2010)

Otis said:


> Not much of one.



You got that right!!!  Wager?


----------



## Otis (Jun 4, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> You got that right!!! Wager?


 


I win, you got to shave your head and set up and sleep in a rainbow tipi at the next get together.


I lose, I get to take pictures of your shaved head and rainbow tipi.


Deal?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 4, 2010)

Otis said:


> I win, you got to shave your head and set up and sleep in a rainbow tipi at the next get together.
> 
> 
> I lose, I get to take pictures of your shaved head and rainbow tipi.
> ...



My hair ain`t goin` on the line, and I don`t fool with them "left handers".  

Make it reasonable.


----------



## Otis (Jun 4, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> My hair ain`t goin` on the line, and I don`t fool with them "left handers".
> 
> Make it reasonable.


 


Not to be funny, but you realise you are going against a southpaw right?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 4, 2010)

Otis said:


> Not to be funny, but you realise you are going against a southpaw right?





Sorry!!


----------



## trentb (Jun 4, 2010)

Its friday after 3 days at lake martin for the holiday weekend last week, think i'm gonna stay home and grill something and have a cold unit.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 4, 2010)

man, what is it with the hogs this year? feeders sitting there with piles of corn under them and not ONE hog pic. we got 2 places the pigs are showing up but they are all small. Still can't find a big boar. me and Fishbait gotta do some stratergizing. TBug should have an arrow in an 80 pounder by 9am.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 4, 2010)

Sittin at bogeys.... Again.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 4, 2010)

Pile of shoats and gilts there. Wonder where the biguns are?


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 4, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> man, what is it with the hogs this year? feeders sitting there with piles of corn under them and not ONE hog pic. we got 2 places the pigs are showing up but they are all small. Still can't find a big boar. me and Fishbait gotta do some stratergizing. TBug should have an arrow in an 80 pounder by 9am.



Time for the Jersey gurl to tickle everyone....
I used to collect all types of piggies (not live).... they don't look nothin like those pigs! Were you walking around them? They look like they bite 
*** showin my city side ***


----------



## Hankus (Jun 4, 2010)

trentb said:


> Its friday after 3 days at lake martin for the holiday weekend last week, think i'm gonna stay home and grill something and have a cold unit.



I hear ya


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 4, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Pile of shoats and gilts there. Wonder where the biguns are?



Still trying to find them, Nic. probably gonna put out some scout cams and corn tomorrow in some places we haven't been yet. I'm positive the drains and water is the key but we just haven't found where the big ones are staying.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 4, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Time for the Jersey gurl to tickle everyone....
> I used to collect all types of piggies (not live).... they don't look nothin like those pigs! Were you walking around them? They look like they bite
> *** showin my city side ***





Those are wild one pineywoods rooters, and they go by various localized names.  Some can`t be repeated here. 

Robert, the old ones are probably layin` up in the thick stuff close to water, durin` the heat of the day. You should be gettin` some night shots of them though.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 4, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Those are wild one pineywoods rooters, and they go by various localized names.  Some can`t be repeated here.
> 
> Robert, the old ones are probably layin` up in the thick stuff close to water, durin` the heat of the day. You should be gettin` some night shots of them though.



i thought the same thing but the night shift pics are the same ones passing thru to see if they missed any. i got Hog Wild in all the corn feeders now. Should be a good test of whether it brings them in better than corn alone. Sure has a strong fruit/berry smell to it.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 4, 2010)

beer


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 4, 2010)

Hankus said:


> beer



Is good.


----------



## trentb (Jun 4, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> i thought the same thing but the night shift pics are the same ones passing thru to see if they missed any. i got Hog Wild in all the corn feeders now. Should be a good test of whether it brings them in better than corn alone. Sure has a strong fruit/berry smell to it.


MAN! im tellin ya, if you will pick you a spot out and dig a hole, sprinkle some english peas around the hole and sit back an wait... when he comes lookin for those english peas all you gotta do is sneak up behind him, run your finger up in ner an crook it where he cant go no where an reach around there an cut cut his throat...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 4, 2010)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?goto=newpost&t=544726


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 4, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?goto=newpost&t=544726



Dude that just ain't right.  I love oysters like that.  I love 'em raw but I love 'em roasted like that as well.  

My personal fav is crumbled bacon, fresh jalepeno, and mozzarella cheese and some Eds Red hot sauce!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 4, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Dude that just ain't right.  I love oysters like that.  I love 'em raw but I love 'em roasted like that as well.
> 
> My personal fav is crumbled bacon, fresh jalepeno, and mozzarella cheese and some Eds Red hot sauce!



Dang....that bacon sounds great on there....I usually put jalapeno on them, but was in a rush and forgot

Had the Mozzarella, salt, course ground black pepper and did half with Tobasco, other half with Tiger sauce. Tobasco was better IMO.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 4, 2010)

Where iz erybody I don't like indulgin' alone


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 4, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Where iz erybody I don't like indulgin' alone



camo, shotguns, 4-wheeler and trailer, coolers, trailcams, corn, insect repellant, map of property and possible spots to check out. Whew! Supper and now time for a shower.
Really ready for some fried pork loins!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 4, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> camo, shotguns, 4-wheeler and trailer, coolers, trailcams, corn, insect repellant, map of property and possible spots to check out. Whew! Supper and now time for a shower.
> Really ready for some fried pork loins!



You gonna be wore out for ya get there.

Did you see my response in the cafe???


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 4, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> You gonna be wore out for ya get there.
> 
> Did you see my response in the cafe???



I just did. 
Oh well, Crawfish etouffee, Jambalaya, and whatever i find will be good. The locals will tell me where to go for a good meal without the Emeril Lagasse prices. 
My BiL in Panama City is going to get me some shrimp and live blue crabs this week so i'm good for a while.
i sure hope they stop the oil leak soon.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 4, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Where iz erybody I don't like indulgin' alone



I'm sittin at the bar having patron and cold beer.


----------



## Nautical Son (Jun 4, 2010)

Hehehehe,    Jersery girl is a happy camper......she even put up her own tent.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 4, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I just did.
> Oh well, Crawfish etouffee, Jambalaya, and whatever i find will be good. The locals will tell me where to go for a good meal without the Emeril Lagasse prices.
> My BiL in Panama City is going to get me some shrimp and live blue crabs this week so i'm good for a while.
> i sure hope they stop the oil leak soon.



Yeah....I'm devastated by it. I brought back some blue crabs and fresh shrimp also....crabs are gone

Well....I hope y'all get plenty of pork this week-end!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 4, 2010)

TGattis said:


> Hehehehe,    Jersery girl is a happy camper......she even put up her own tent.



I love camping! I like air conditioning, a soft bed, room service, and maid cleanup in the morning even better!


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jun 4, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Where iz erybody I don't like indulgin' alone





BBQBOSS said:


> I'm sittin at the bar having patron and cold beer.



Having one of them 'girly' drinks myself... Bacardi Red Peach and OJ ... but at least ya'll are in good company!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 4, 2010)

Tag-a-long said:


> Having one of them 'girly' drinks myself... Bacardi Red Peach and OJ ... but at least ya'll are in good company!



TAG!!! guess what?? I did it!!  I'm "sipping" apple sauce & chasin wiff my MGD.........it be GOOD!!

Hey Ya'll!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 4, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> I'm sittin at the bar having patron and cold beer.



Atleast you have company....



TGattis said:


> Hehehehe,    Jersery girl is a happy camper......she even put up her own tent.







Tag-a-long said:


> Having one of them 'girly' drinks myself... Bacardi Red Peach and OJ ... but at least ya'll are in good company!



I am now....if you don't run-off


----------



## slip (Jun 4, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> i sure hope they stop the oil leak soon.



dude i used to live down there! still feels like a 2nd home walking those docks. i sure wont be doing that for a while.

if i could, i'd be down there cleaning up.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 4, 2010)

Keebs said:


> TAG!!! guess what?? I did it!!  I'm "sipping" apple sauce & chasin wiff my MGD.........it be GOOD!!
> 
> Hey Ya'll!!!!!!!



 Let me get a refill 

Where's dem dang nanners at


----------



## Keebs (Jun 4, 2010)

slip said:


> dude i used to live down there! still feels like a 2nd home walking those docks. i sure wont be doing that for a while.
> 
> if i could, i'd be down there cleaning up.



Where'd ya live down there, slipster?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 4, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Let me get a refill
> 
> Where's dem dang nanners at



Me too.......... and it don't matter, use what ya got available!


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 4, 2010)

TGattis said:


> Hehehehe,    Jersery girl is a happy camper......she even put up her own tent.



Bad boy go to my room


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 4, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Me too.......... and it don't matter, use what ya got available!



I did, but I likes dem nanners for special occasions


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jun 4, 2010)

Keebs said:


> TAG!!! guess what?? I did it!!  I'm "sipping" apple sauce & chasin wiff my MGD.........it be GOOD!!
> 
> Hey Ya'll!!!!!!!



No offense Sista but that sounds disgusting!    Speaking of applesauce ... RB and I gotta arrange a trip down there soon to bring your package from Snowy!  




Jeff C. said:


> Atleast you have company....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ain't going no where .. I could use a refill but my bartender is outside tending the grill!  





slip said:


> dude i used to live down there! still feels like a 2nd home walking those docks. i sure wont be doing that for a while.
> 
> if i could, i'd be down there cleaning up.



Slip where is your buddy Seth tonight??  Charlie and the spaniard scare him off??


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 4, 2010)

I won't be able to keep up here shortly....sometimes you get what you ask for


----------



## Keebs (Jun 4, 2010)

TGattis said:


> Hehehehe,    Jersery girl is a happy camper......she even put up her own tent.





YaraG. said:


> Bad boy go to my room


You TWO - - - - Get a ROOM!  enough "kissyface" on here, capeesh!! 



Jeff C. said:


> I did, but I likes dem nanners for special occasions


Oh, so tonite b special??? Kewl!! 



Tag-a-long said:


> No offense Sista but that sounds disgusting!    Speaking of applesauce ... RB and I gotta arrange a trip down there soon to bring your package from Snowy!



Actually, I thought it would be too until I tried it and ........... well, it isn't!!  THIS "sauce" is made sugar free, the guy that makes it is diabetic, soooo, it's a bit "different"?? not "corny"??? it's good!
 Ya'll know the way & the gate is pretty much always open now, come on any time!!!!!     I'd love ya'll to meet da new "baby" too!! Ooohh, plus, I have FLOWERS now!! Yeah, it's starting to look like I have a yard now!!     and I have some flowbers even YOU can't kill!!


----------



## slip (Jun 4, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Where'd ya live down there, slipster?


here first
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Map_of_Florida_highlighting_Bay_County.svg
then here
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Map_of_Florida_highlighting_Okaloosa_County.svg

we lived in panama city, then panama city beach, then "crestveiw", never more then 20 mins from the water. from age 3 til 8. but we also went down there alot after we came back up here. i was born here, but mostly grew up down there.

i hardly knew what "Freshwater" fishing was til i came back up here....i miss saltwater!


----------



## slip (Jun 4, 2010)

Tag-a-long said:


> Slip where is your buddy Seth tonight??  Charlie and the spaniard scare him off??


still hiding in the woods watching his driveway i bet.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 4, 2010)

slip said:


> here first
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Map_of_Florida_highlighting_Bay_County.svg
> then here
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Map_of_Florida_highlighting_Okaloosa_County.svg
> ...



kewl, I love my "gulf coast" much better than my "eastern" coast any day............ I've saltwater fished one time in my whole life, you've had the best of both worlds already!!


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 4, 2010)

Keebs said:


> You TWO - - - - Get a ROOM!  enough "kissyface" on here, capeesh!!
> 
> 
> Oh, so tonite b special??? Kewl!!
> ...



We did, a couple of long hours ago..I mean a few hours. Where does time go....geeze.
Miss. Keebs....his pain in the tushy is sitting right next to me. Let him have it!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 4, 2010)

slip said:


> still hiding in the woods watching his driveway i bet.



 that was priceless!!


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jun 4, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Actually, I thought it would be too until I tried it and ........... well, it isn't!!  THIS "sauce" is made sugar free, the guy that makes it is diabetic, soooo, it's a bit "different"?? not "corny"??? it's good!
> Ya'll know the way & the gate is pretty much always open now, come on any time!!!!!     I'd love ya'll to meet da new "baby" too!! Ooohh, plus, I have FLOWERS now!! Yeah, it's starting to look like I have a yard now!!     and I have some flowbers even YOU can't kill!!



I don't think you know how good a flower killer I am!  Pix message incoming!   

What'd you decide to name the new little guy??  



slip said:


> still hiding in the woods watching his driveway i bet.



poor little fella probably fell asleep out there!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 4, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> We did, a couple of long hours ago..I mean a few hours. Where does time go....geeze.
> Miss. Keebs....his pain in the tushy is sitting right next to me. Let him have it!!!!



I'm sure ya'll did & believe me, I can not be happier for ya'll but............... ok, I won't get on my soap box on the open forum, so for now, to suffice, ya'll "tone it down" for your own sakes, ok?  remember this is an OPEN forum, get it???????????????????????


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 4, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I'm sure ya'll did & believe me, I can not be happier for ya'll but............... ok, I won't get on my soap box on the open forum, so for now, to suffice, ya'll "tone it down" for your own sakes, ok?  remember this is an OPEN forum, get it???????????????????????



Yes ma'am....all fun and games.


----------



## slip (Jun 4, 2010)

Keebs said:


> kewl, I love my "gulf coast" much better than my "eastern" coast any day............ I've saltwater fished one time in my whole life, you've had the best of both worlds already!!



used to go down and walk the docks like 4 days a week to see what was brought in, most people hated the smell of the fish and water....i loved it still do.

my parents got married on a "pirate ship" out there.
i dont mean a tourist "arhhh matey" ship, it was one that was a reproduction or restored, i cant remember but it was "correct"

in the winter we built "sand mans" on the beach because we didnt have snow.

oh man, the memorys....


----------



## slip (Jun 4, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I'm sure ya'll did & believe me, I can not be happier for ya'll but............... ok, I won't get on my soap box on the open forum, so for now, to suffice, ya'll "tone it down" for your own sakes, ok?  remember this is an OPEN forum, get it???????????????????????





YaraG. said:


> Yes ma'am....all fun and games.




we call her mama hen for a reason


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 4, 2010)

slip said:


> we call her mama hen for a reason



Every site needs a mama hen.... I am one on two other site.   

Ok ya'll  off to bed....nighty night.


----------



## slip (Jun 4, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Every site needs a mama hen.... I am one on two other site.
> 
> Ok ya'll  off to bed....nighty night.



 Night ma'am


----------



## Keebs (Jun 4, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Yes ma'am....all fun and games.


Yara sweetie, Troy too............. fun & games can come back & bite you in the butt, remember that!!  I am ONLY saying this because of my friendship with Troy and extended to you Yara........... just watch your "P's & Q's" K????



slip said:


> used to go down and walk the docks like 4 days a week to see what was brought in, most people hated the smell of the fish and water....i loved it still do.
> 
> my parents got married on a "pirate ship" out there.
> i dont mean a tourist "arhhh matey" ship, it was one that was a reproduction or restored, i cant remember but it was "correct"
> ...



Cody, you ever been to St. Mary's, GA???  If not, that'll be a trip you, me & your folks need to make together, we got a lot of "same" memories from different places........... I know EXACTLY where you coming from young'un!! and I know & understand your longing/pain!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 4, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Every site needs a mama hen.... I am one on two other site.
> 
> Ok ya'll  off to bed....nighty night.



Yara, honestly, not trying to "run you off" just "watch yourself" OK???
Sweet dreams & choc'late kisses!!   (ok, scrapple kisses for you!)


----------



## Otis (Jun 4, 2010)

Hey 

everyone

how

yall

doing

??????


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jun 4, 2010)

alright .. the bartender is back in from the grill see ya'll in a few ... I chicken wings basted in Matty's vinegar sauce!  don't wanna get the keyboard all sticky!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 4, 2010)

Tag-a-long said:


> alright .. the bartender is back in from the grill see ya'll in a few ... I chicken wings basted in Matty's vinegar sauce!  don't wanna get the keyboard all sticky!



HB


----------



## Keebs (Jun 4, 2010)

Tag-a-long said:


> I don't think you know how good a flower killer I am!  Pix message incoming!
> 
> What'd you decide to name the new little guy??
> 
> ...



LOL, I 'bout lost it with the text pic!!!!!!!    
Honestly, I have some even YOU can't kill, PROMISE!!
No, no name yet.............. heck, Cutter went about a month & a half before she "earned" her name!!  Nuffin has "hit me" for him........... but he is "cute as a button" and follows me to NO end!!  Man he's cute!! Those Eyes!! And he's so wittle!!!


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 4, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Yara, honestly, not trying to "run you off" just "watch yourself" OK???
> Sweet dreams & choc'late kisses!!   (ok, scrapple kisses for you!)



Keebs, It's T.....

It's all good sweetie...but THANK YOU 

scrapple kisses........eeewwwwwwyeeeeeck


----------



## Turkeypaw (Jun 4, 2010)

slip said:


> we call her mama hen for a reason







Hey y'all


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 4, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Every site needs a mama hen.... I am one on two other site.
> 
> Ok ya'll  off to bed....nighty night.



You ain't old enough to be no mama hen


----------



## Keebs (Jun 4, 2010)

Otis said:


> Hey
> 
> everyone
> 
> ...


You
over
eating
bricks
and
flossing
with
barb
wire?




Tag-a-long said:


> alright .. the bartender is back in from the grill see ya'll in a few ... I chicken wings basted in Matty's vinegar sauce!  don't wanna get the keyboard all sticky!


Can I borrow your bartender???????



Jeff C. said:


> HB


BackOff Bigboy, she b MY Tagsista!! 



YaraG. said:


> Keebs, It's T.....
> 
> It's all good sweetie...but THANK YOU
> 
> scrapple kisses........eeewwwwwwyeeeeeck


okbutyouknowwhereI'mcomingfrom!!!!!!! MMMMWWAAHHAHHAAHH 



Turkeypaw said:


> Hey y'all


You back???????? 



Jeff C. said:


> You ain't old enough to be no mama hen


 I am but she ain't????????? I lub you too!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 4, 2010)

Keebs said:


> LOL, I 'bout lost it with the text pic!!!!!!!
> Honestly, I have some even YOU can't kill, PROMISE!!
> No, no name yet.............. heck, Cutter went about a month & a half before she "earned" her name!!  Nuffin has "hit me" for him........... but he is "cute as a button" and follows me to NO end!!  Man he's cute!! Those Eyes!! And he's so wittle!!!



I know you want to give him a name, but here is one you should ponder. BUTTON....I've heard you say he was as "cute as a button" twice



Keebs said:


> You
> over
> eating
> bricks
> ...



It slipped


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 4, 2010)

Mornin folks


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 4, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


>


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jun 4, 2010)

Keebs said:


> LOL, I 'bout lost it with the text pic!!!!!!!
> Honestly, I have some even YOU can't kill, PROMISE!!
> No, no name yet.............. heck, Cutter went about a month & a half before she "earned" her name!!  Nuffin has "hit me" for him........... but he is "cute as a button" and follows me to NO end!!  Man he's cute!! Those Eyes!! And he's so wittle!!!



  I've been meaning to throw it out for months ... but I've got to move a recliner to get to it!  It has literally only been watered twice in the last year!  Once right after I brought it home and back at Christmas when Mitch's uncle came down!  

So how old is the little guy?  you think he's gonna stay little??


----------



## Keebs (Jun 4, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


>


Uh-huh, ain't gonna work............. 



Jeff C. said:


> I know you want to give him a name, but here is one you should ponder. BUTTON....I've heard you say he was as "cute as a button" twice
> 
> 
> 
> It slipped


Nope, don't "fit" him, but he is..............
yeah, right............. 



dougefresh said:


> Mornin folks


 Heelllooooo Neighbor!!!!!!!!  now, where b my quiltsista???


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 4, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Uh-huh, ain't gonna work.............
> 
> 
> Nope, don't "fit" him, but he is..............
> ...



You know me TOO well!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 4, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Mornin folks



Word....Freshy D


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 4, 2010)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/tQsZujjZWs0&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/tQsZujjZWs0&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Keebs (Jun 4, 2010)

Tag-a-long said:


> I've been meaning to throw it out for months ... but I've got to move a recliner to get to it!  It has literally only been watered twice in the last year!  Once right after I brought it home and back at Christmas when Mitch's uncle came down!
> 
> So how old is the little guy?  you think he's gonna stay little??



well, one rule of thumb, if they need watering, you water them!!  gawd we gotta have some lessons!! 
One thought was 4 -5 wks, naw, most of his teeth is in so that is AT LEAST 6 wks.......... a few other factors seem to place him in the 8 to 12 week stage, so yeah, I think he has some "mini" of "something" in him, that's one reason I wanna wait to tag him, really see what he is & what he is like, he responds well to "Here babyboy" and "Cherepuppy", so as long as he comes to me & sleeps all night......... yeah, I'm a happy gal!!


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 4, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Heelllooooo Neighbor!!!!!!!!  now, where b my quiltsista???



I'm right here!!! Oh man, I logged in under Douge's name didn't I?!?!  Hmmm, think I'll go read his pm-s now. 

How you guys and gals doing???


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 4, 2010)

Well, we've slowed down for a rattlesnake, swerved for possum on the halfshell and stopped and got ice. 

At this rate, we're just gonna start shooting random wildlife from the truck and forget about the hogs.  

We're coming Wobbert-Woo!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 4, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> You know me TOO well!


 yeah, I know............. 



BBQBOSS said:


> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/tQsZujjZWs0&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/tQsZujjZWs0&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>



Uuuuuhhhhh....... hhhhmmm, y'know, for once I really won't comment................


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 4, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Well, we've slowed down for a rattlesnake, swerved for possum on the halfshell and stopped and got ice.
> 
> At this rate, we're just gonna start shooting random wildlife from the truck and forget about the hogs.
> 
> We're coming Wobbert-Woo!


slowed for a snake and swerved for a dillo? But it makes such a cool "crunch" sound when you run over them!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 4, 2010)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/sWKR7uLa77A&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/sWKR7uLa77A&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 4, 2010)

Keebs said:


> yeah, I know.............
> 
> 
> 
> Uuuuuhhhhh....... hhhhmmm, y'know, for once I really won't comment................



go ahead, speak your mind. tell me what ya thinkin.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 4, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> I'm right here!!! Oh man, I logged in under Douge's name didn't I?!?!  Hmmm, think I'll go read his pm-s now.
> 
> How you guys and gals doing???


 



turtlebug said:


> Well, we've slowed down for a rattlesnake, swerved for possum on the halfshell and stopped and got ice.
> 
> At this rate, we're just gonna start shooting random wildlife from the truck and forget about the hogs.
> 
> We're coming Wobbert-Woo!



 Ya'll ain't there YET???????????


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jun 4, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/tQsZujjZWs0&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/tQsZujjZWs0&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>



You make a fine sauce ... but you got some strange taste in music .... just sayin'!  



Keebs said:


> well, one rule of thumb, if they need watering, you water them!!  gawd we gotta have some lessons!!
> One thought was 4 -5 wks, naw, most of his teeth is in so that is AT LEAST 6 wks.......... a few other factors seem to place him in the 8 to 12 week stage, so yeah, I think he has some "mini" of "something" in him, that's one reason I wanna wait to tag him, really see what he is & what he is like, he responds well to "Here babyboy" and "Cherepuppy", so as long as he comes to me & sleeps all night......... yeah, I'm a happy gal!!



No, no, no ... I much prefer the plastic kind you just dust 'em once in a while!  



turtlebug said:


> Well, we've slowed down for a rattlesnake, swerved for possum on the halfshell and stopped and got ice.
> 
> At this rate, we're just gonna start shooting random wildlife from the truck and forget about the hogs.
> 
> We're coming Wobbert-Woo!



Was 'bait driving???   Cuz I'm thinking definite man-card point deduction for swerving to avoid the 'diller!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 4, 2010)

Bugsy, if you can see images, look at the previous page.


----------



## Sirduke (Jun 4, 2010)

Evening and goodnight my dribblers, been a long day in EMS, with my partner today it has been PMS EMS... I am going to bed to escape her.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 4, 2010)

Tag-a-long said:


> You make a fine sauce ... but you got some strange taste in music .... just sayin'!



If you only knew half of what i listened to.   I listen to some  stuff.  It keeps the voices in my head, company.


----------



## Bubbette (Jun 4, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Well, we've slowed down for a rattlesnake, swerved for possum on the halfshell and stopped and got ice.
> 
> At this rate, we're just gonna start shooting random wildlife from the truck and forget about the hogs.
> 
> We're coming Wobbert-Woo!



I may have to go to bed before you get here. But no worries, Woo Woo will wake me up when that scary woman gets here.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 4, 2010)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/MhHTXh80l68&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/MhHTXh80l68&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 4, 2010)

Tag   

He said "nuh-uh" cause he swears Mr. Armadillo raised his tail in an effort to attack us with a gas bomb AND the fact that he swerved rather gracefully with a 600 pound atv in the back of the truck should ADD points.   


Wobbert, if I can manage to stay awake in the stand tomorrow, I've got a feeling I might see my first bowkill.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 4, 2010)

Sirduke said:


> Evening and goodnight my dribblers, been a long day in EMS, with my partner today it has been PMS EMS... I am going to bed to escape her.


Hhhmmm, since you're married,,,,,,,,,,, I say you got the vote to go to bed to escape.......... sweet dreams!! 




Bubbette said:


> I may have to go to bed before you get here. But no worries, Woo Woo will wake me up when that scary woman gets here.


   Please, please, please, set up a trail cam before you go, pwease????   



turtlebug said:


> Tag
> 
> He said "nuh-uh" cause he swears Mr. Armadillo raised his tail in an effort to attack us with a gas bomb AND the fact that he swerved rather gracefully with a 600 pound atv in the back of the truck should ADD points.
> 
> ...


 Go Tbug, Go Tbug, GO!!!


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 4, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> I may have to go to bed before you get here. But no worries, Woo Woo will wake me up when that scary woman gets here.



I have no doubts whatsoever.  


I wouldn't be surprised if we don't just pull up and pass out in the truck.   Tell Wobbert if we haven't stirred by 4:30, check the driveway.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 4, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> I have no doubts whatsoever.
> 
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if we don't just pull up and pass out in the truck.   Tell Wobbert if we haven't stirred by 4:30, check the driveway.


Dang Tbug, what route do ya'll take?!?!?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 4, 2010)

BBQ....I know this ain't your style, but I just gotta post it right now.Pardon me folks!!!



<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/CTNBEpRrw30&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/CTNBEpRrw30&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 4, 2010)

Keebs said:


>



_What_??? I have a right to.


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 4, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Please, please, please, set up a trail cam before you go, pwease????
> 
> 
> Go Tbug, Go Tbug, GO!!!



I promise I'll get pics of one of Woozer's many panic attacks and nervous breakdowns this weekend.    


I was actually gonna say the same thing to you.  GO KEEBS GO!


----------



## slip (Jun 4, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> _What_??? I have a right to.



oh, you _do_ huh?


----------



## pbradley (Jun 4, 2010)

Woo hoo! Home from Wisconsin.


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 4, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Dang Tbug, what route do ya'll take?!?!?



It ain't the route. 


We didn't get to leave til almost 10 and then some apparent emergency involving fire trucks in Morven just weighed us down even more.  

My dad needed some help with something so Fishbait did the loving son in law thing and helped which meant I had to take care of all the packing and such. He got home after 9 and we were flying about 30 minutes later. 

I think we're almost to the Bypass.  I really can't tell in the dark though.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 4, 2010)

slip said:


> oh, you _do_ huh?



I _sure_ do Mr. Slip!!!  Plus he knew I was reading them anyways.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 4, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> _What_??? I have a right to.



Howdy SGG!!!



slip said:


> oh, you _do_ huh?



sup slipster



pbradley said:


> Woo hoo! Home from Wisconsin.



Welcome back to God's country PB


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 4, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> It ain't the route.
> 
> 
> We didn't get to leave til almost 10 and then some apparent emergency involving fire trucks in Morven just weighed us down even more.
> ...


I would say turn the headlights on, but if ya'll have made it this far without them, just keep on truckin'.


----------



## pbradley (Jun 4, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Howdy SGG!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




thanks JC - I'm heading to bed.  Nite y'all.


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 4, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I would say turn the headlights on, but if ya'll have made it this far without them, just keep on truckin'.



Well these little clip on brim lights will only shine so far.     


Bout 8 to 10.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 4, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Howdy SGG!!!



Hey Jeff!!! How are you doing?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 4, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> _What_??? I have a right to.


   yeah ya do sista, yeah ya do! 



turtlebug said:


> I promise I'll get pics of one of Woozer's many panic attacks and nervous breakdowns this weekend.
> 
> 
> I was actually gonna say the same thing to you.  GO KEEBS GO!


I can't wait!! 
Oh........... ty............... 



pbradley said:


> Woo hoo! Home from Wisconsin.


Didja find the mints I left on your pillow??? 


turtlebug said:


> It ain't the route.
> 
> 
> We didn't get to leave til almost 10 and then some apparent emergency involving fire trucks in Morven just weighed us down even more.
> ...


 safe travels, safe travels!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 4, 2010)

pbradley said:


> thanks JC - I'm heading to bed.  Nite y'all.



Nite Bro....


----------



## slip (Jun 4, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I _sure_ do Mr. Slip!!!  Plus he knew I was reading them anyways.


ohh okay then Mrs Tanner's mom.





Jeff C. said:


> sup slipster



Howdy Jeff!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 4, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey Jeff!!! How are you doing?



Did you listen to my song I posted


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 4, 2010)

slip said:


> ohh okay then Mrs Tanner's mom.



You can just call me TannerandCarter's Mom.  Did ya get a pm?


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 4, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Did you listen to my song I posted



No. I have dial up and it's too slow for all that.  I'll go read the lyrics though.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 4, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> No. I have dial up and it's too slow for all that.  I'll go read the lyrics though.



*Sometimes* that is all you need........... sometimes it's the beat...........
Hey sista, good luck wiff the yard sale tomorrow! 

Ya'll have a good'un, I'm outta here!


----------



## slip (Jun 5, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> You can just call me TannerandCarter's Mom.  Did ya get a pm?



Mr Carter needs to come on here and introduce him self...


Tanner and Carter enjoying summer break? (i know Carter is too young for school, but since Tanner is home more now..)


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 5, 2010)

Keebs said:


> *Sometimes* that is all you need........... sometimes it's the beat...........
> Hey sista, good luck wiff the yard sale tomorrow!
> 
> Ya'll have a good'un, I'm outta here!



Nitey Nite MamaKeebs


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 5, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Did you listen to my song I posted



Nevermind. *sigh* It says there are no lyrics available. 



Keebs said:


> *Sometimes* that is all you need........... sometimes it's the beat...........
> Hey sista, good luck wiff the yard sale tomorrow!
> 
> Ya'll have a good'un, I'm outta here!



Thanks! Good night!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 5, 2010)

slip said:


> Mr Carter needs to come on here and introduce him self...
> 
> 
> Tanner and Carter enjoying summer break? (i know Carter is too young for school, but since Tanner is home more now..)



Next time I'm online I'll let him say hey to you. But I can't promise you'll be able to understand so I'll have to translate for you. 

Tanner is having fun. He's about to kill me with all the Wii playing we've done. I couldn't move my shoulder last night without feeling sharp pains.  Carter doesn't nap much now because Tanner doesn't know how to keep quiet.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 5, 2010)

Well, since I ran everyone off, I guess it's time to go aggravate Douge.  Y'all have a good one!


----------



## slip (Jun 5, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Well, since I ran everyone off, I guess it's time to go aggravate Douge.  Y'all have a good one!



 G'night.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 5, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Well, since I ran everyone off, I guess it's time to go aggravate Douge.  Y'all have a good one!



Yeah this place emptied out like a....uh....what's that sayin'

Nite Y'all


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 5, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> It ain't the route.
> 
> 
> We didn't get to leave til almost 10 and then some apparent emergency involving fire trucks in Morven just weighed us down even more.
> ...


Sounds like the beginnings of one of my excursions!!

Good evening folks!!..........Don't know how long I'll be here!!..........Been grillin and bar-tending most of the night!!..........The eyelids are already getting sticky!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 5, 2010)

Looks like I have killed this thread for the evening!!......Good night folks!!


----------



## slip (Jun 5, 2010)

for Yara. you asked for a pic of the gecko the other day and i forgot, feeding him tonight i rememberd and took this video.


how the heck he can miss a up-side-down cricket that cant move! i have no idea...
<embed width="600" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowFullscreen="true" allowNetworking="all" wmode="transparent" src="http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid87.photobucket.com/albums/k148/rex3282003/PictureorVideo151.flv">
his red night light was also on and heating up, so thats why the colours seem to change from bright to dull off and on, i guess


----------



## bouymarker (Jun 5, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> I have no idea what ya'll are talkin bout...


TDE


----------



## Hankus (Jun 5, 2010)

MORNIN YALL


----------



## Sirduke (Jun 5, 2010)

(STRETCH, Yawn, Scratch) 

Who's got coffee ??


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jun 5, 2010)

Mornin Hankus and Sirduke and anyone else out there in Lurkerville!


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 5, 2010)

Where's Nick? 


I got two animals in the bottom to my left, hissing and snarling and carrying on like you wouldn't believe.  

This crap has bee going on for TWO HOURS! 

The hogs aren't even coming through. It sounds like two large and seriously ticked off.....cats  but deeper and lots of a "wheezing" to it. 

Yotes? Two boars fighting over a sow? Sasquatch vs a black panther? 

Bout ready to tell Bama and Fishbait to come get me cause I danged sure ain't gettin down.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 5, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Where's Nick?
> 
> 
> I got two animals in the bottom to my left, hissing and snarling and carrying on like you wouldn't believe.
> ...





Can you believe ol` Nick is down and out with the flu? And it is eatin` me alive. 

It sounds like you might have two foxes in there. They can come up with some God awful racket at times. I don`t recommend you do it, but I would get right in the midst of it, if  for no other reason than to see what it was. But, that`s just me. You set tight and let Robert and Bait check  it out. And stay ready.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 5, 2010)

Mornin Folks!!

Nick, hope you feel better


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 5, 2010)

IT's 5 o'clock somewhere..


----------



## slip (Jun 5, 2010)

its funny how many people thought this was really a sticky.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 5, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> You ain't old enough to be no mama hen


Unfortunately I am.... 34yr old


bouymarker said:


> TDE


Ahem!!!



Nicodemus said:


> Can you believe ol` Nick is down and out with the flu? And it is eatin` me alive.
> 
> It sounds like you might have two foxes in there. They can come up with some God awful racket at times. I don`t recommend you do it, but I would get right in the midst of it, if  for no other reason than to see what it was. But, that`s just me. You set tight and let Robert and Bait check  it out. And stay ready.


Chicken soup with a ton of garlic Nic. Hope ya feel better! Wait you have to be better by the 20th!

Afternoon ya'll......


----------



## Hankus (Jun 5, 2010)

slip said:


> its funny how many people thought this was really a sticky.



fooled me for a while but it get so many posts it aint hard to find


----------



## Bubbette (Jun 5, 2010)

The first picture is Woozer just being Woozer. Next is Woozer (aka Woo Woo) running with his tail tucked because that scary lady just walked in the door. Too bad there's no sound, his best  blood hound alarm was going off. The third picture is the only way he would even look at the scary man (Fishbait). When Fishbait tried to get a little closer, Woozer started backing up and almost made Jennifer trip over a box that was behind her. The last picture is the closest Woozer would get to the scary lady, and only if she wasn't looking.


----------



## slip (Jun 5, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> The first picture is Woozer just being Woozer. Next is Woozer (aka Woo Woo) running with his tail tucked because that scary lady just walked in the door. Too bad there's no sound, his best  blood hound alarm was going off. The third picture is the only way he would even look at the scary man (Fishbait). When Fishbait tried to get a little closer, Woozer started backing up and almost made Jennifer trip over a box that was behind her. The last picture is the closest Woozer would get to the scary lady, and only if she wasn't looking.



my dog does the same thing, its pretty funny


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 5, 2010)

Thanks for the thoughts, ya`ll. I`m feelin` purty rough.

No hogs?


----------



## slip (Jun 5, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Thanks for the thoughts, ya`ll. I`m feelin` purty rough.
> 
> No hogs?



im sorry to hear that Nick, have you seen a doctor yet?

i sure would hate to hear keebs skin you with your own kife.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 5, 2010)

slip said:


> im sorry to hear that Nick, have you seen a doctor yet?
> 
> i sure would hate to hear keebs skin you with your own kife.



I ain`t goin` to no doctor.  Not for this.  :End of discussion.


----------



## slip (Jun 5, 2010)

slip said:


> for Yara. you asked for a pic of the gecko the other day and i forgot, feeding him tonight i rememberd and took this video.
> 
> 
> how the heck he can miss a up-side-down cricket that cant move! i have no idea...
> ...





YaraG. said:


> Ahem!!!



Ahem.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 5, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I ain`t goin` to no doctor.  Not for this.  :End of discussion.


I'll discuss that with you when I get over there............



YaraG. said:


> Unfortunately I am.... 34yr old
> Ahem!!!
> 
> 
> ...


34?? pppffftt, if I had started younger you could be my daughter!  Now you see why I'm referred to as "Mamahen"?!?!? 
Nic, I agree with the chicken soup, as I've done told you, so see, great minds do think alike, now get Danni over there to fix it for you!!    Oh and put some peppers in it or at least heavy on the pepper!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 5, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> The first picture is Woozer just being Woozer. Next is Woozer (aka Woo Woo) running with his tail tucked because that scary lady just walked in the door. Too bad there's no sound, his best  blood hound alarm was going off. The third picture is the only way he would even look at the scary man (Fishbait). When Fishbait tried to get a little closer, Woozer started backing up and almost made Jennifer trip over a box that was behind her. The last picture is the closest Woozer would get to the scary lady, and only if she wasn't looking.



 Bubbette, that is tooo funny!!


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 5, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Can you believe ol` Nick is down and out with the flu? And it is eatin` me alive.
> 
> It sounds like you might have two foxes in there. They can come up with some God awful racket at times. I don`t recommend you do it, but I would get right in the midst of it, if  for no other reason than to see what it was. But, that`s just me. You set tight and let Robert and Bait check  it out. And stay ready.



The meanest gator in the swamp shivers when you walk through but I guess you can't scare the flu away.  Hope you get to feeling better Nick. 


Upon further investigation and the revelation that I sprayed sow estrus around my stand  I had two boars ripping each other to shreds for the affections of a bottle of goat urine.   

Wobbert and Fishbait educated me to the fact that boars can sound like lions when they spar and that's exactly what it sounded like.  


Pulled pics and viewed em on my camera and my piggies came by about 5:30 this morning.  Oh well, time for some lunch and the a nap before we get gussied up for our group date with Quackers.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 5, 2010)

slip said:


> Ahem.


Yeeeeeees?



Keebs said:


> I'll discuss that with you when I get over there............
> 
> 
> 34?? pppffftt, if I had started younger you could be my daughter!  Now you see why I'm referred to as "Mamahen"?!?!?
> Nic, I agree with the chicken soup, as I've done told you, so see, great minds do think alike, now get Danni over there to fix it for you!!    Oh and put some peppers in it or at least heavy on the pepper!


Your' too kind Mamahen but my oldest turned 16yrs old this year and she spared me nothing! My 9yr old likes to remind the world how old I am and how she gave me stretch marks. My 10yr old swears that he is ALOT older than I thought I knew. Then there's my 51yr old baby that can't think for herself, so I have to do it for her. Last but not least... My 30yr old sister whom I also take care of....See why I want to move to GA?!?!? It is needed and over due.


----------



## Bubbette (Jun 5, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Upon further investigation and the revelation that I sprayed sow estrus around my stand  I had two boars ripping each other to shreds for the affections of a bottle of goat urine.
> 
> Wobbert and Fishbait educated me to the fact that boars can sound like lions when they spar and that's exactly what it sounded like.



Too bad they wouldn't come into view so you could have chosen the winner (or loser).


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 5, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Too bad they wouldn't come into view so you could have chosen the winner (or loser).



I know.  I guess it just wasn't in the cards for today. 

Oh well, we've got tomorrow morning. 

On another note, we found two big water sources and think we might have located the big boys from the looks of the damage.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 5, 2010)

Afternoon Y'all....Nic do as da wimmins say

Seriously, hope you get to feelin' better!!!!

Back to work for me  Catch up to Y'all later!!!


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 5, 2010)

afternoon all,yard has been aerated,fertilizer has been put out and I opened my tent and found out my buddy left it in the bag wet,so now it is molded inside and out,so now I gotta order me a new one,there goes another $400.....I promise to never lend my tent to anyone again!!!!!


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 5, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> I know.  I guess it just wasn't in the cards for today.
> 
> Oh well, we've got tomorrow morning.
> 
> On another note, we found two big water sources and think we might have located the big boys from the looks of the damage.




Good luck tbug!!!!!


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 5, 2010)

Man I always scare everyone away...must be the stories about me at DOG II getting out


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 5, 2010)

Sshhhhhhhh.... the room is in a coma!


----------



## slip (Jun 5, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Sshhhhhhhh.... the room is in a coma!



i think im almost in a coma...

 its freaking hot out there...


----------



## Hankus (Jun 5, 2010)

unluck to the hogs yall get em all


----------



## slip (Jun 5, 2010)

good gawd i just looked at weather.com

its 90° but

"Feels Like:102 °F

Humidity:66 %"


----------



## Hankus (Jun 5, 2010)

slip said:


> good gawd i just looked at weather.com
> 
> its 90° but
> 
> ...



Jus proves it aint the heat its the stupidity


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 5, 2010)

slip said:


> good gawd i just looked at weather.com
> 
> its 90° but
> 
> ...



I have the central air on but it ain't keepin up with this heat! Hotter than two midgets stuck under Pam Anderson


----------



## Hankus (Jun 5, 2010)

Im bout to open season on cold beer I catch ya later


----------



## Hankus (Jun 5, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> I have the central air on but it ain't keepin up with this heat! Hotter than two midgets stuck under Pam Anderson



ats hawt rite chere


----------



## Hankus (Jun 5, 2010)

reckon theys room for a idjit under der wid them midgets???


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 5, 2010)

Is it time for a nap yet?


----------



## slip (Jun 5, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Jus proves it aint the heat its the stupidity


yeah, 90 and dry feels good. not this though...


YaraG. said:


> I have the central air on but it ain't keepin up with this heat! Hotter than two midgets stuck under Pam Anderson





our AC is old so we gotta be easy on it, keep it about 76 during the summer now.  if i didnt have to fight the ticks and snakes i'd be laying in a creek right now.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 5, 2010)

Those of ya`ll goin` to Blackbeards tomight, give our regards to the Quacks. I really hate that we`re gonna miss it.


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jun 5, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Is it time for a nap yet?



The one I just got up from was pretty sweet!

Look's like the weather gods are about to get cranked back up out there again!

'Bout to get tired of all this rain! It's feeding my grass!


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jun 5, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Those of ya`ll goin` to Blackbeards tomight, give our regards to the Quacks. I really hate that we`re gonna miss it.



Hate that ya'll can't be there,too!

Hope you get to feeling better soon, Nic!

Here....this'll help better than any old chicken soup....


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 5, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Those of ya`ll goin` to Blackbeards tomight, give our regards to the Quacks. I really hate that we`re gonna miss it.



Will do Nick. You just worry about getting better.  Let us know if ya need anything. 

Pookie has awaken from his beauty sleep. He's fussin with his hair and nails now. Gotta be perfect fot his date with Sugar Britches.  

Gotta go wake Fishbait up and hop in the shower myself. Or maybe just run around in Wobbert's yard with a bar of soap.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 5, 2010)

Im a thousand miles from nowhere and theres no where I gotta be


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 5, 2010)

evening ya'll!
Had a good nap and got some good intel this morning. One of the guys hunting with us unloaded on a herd but only a 10 pounder dropped. Got either poison ivy or some other pest greenery on my arms and neck while looking for a hog he said was wounded. Didn't find any blood. Benadryl and a hot shower toned  down the whelps and hopefully it'll be gone tomorrow.


----------



## slip (Jun 5, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Those of ya`ll goin` to Blackbeards tomight, give our regards to the Quacks. I really hate that we`re gonna miss it.



i hope ya get to feelin better Nick.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 5, 2010)

slip said:


> i hope ya get to feelin better Nick.


Lightning an storm ran us off the line for naw.
 Looks like night out there. Nick, you get well my snake hunting buddy. Can't have you laid up now.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 5, 2010)

this thing miter died of d coma yall was talkin bout earlier


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 5, 2010)

Hankus said:


> this thing miter died of d coma yall was talkin bout earlier



They are all in a hurry to Nics'....he needs some tlc.


----------



## Turkeypaw (Jun 5, 2010)

I just saw this in my yard. I've got a lot of 'em around here this year.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 5, 2010)

Turkeypaw said:


> I just saw this in my yard. I've got a lot of 'em around here this year.



Where do ya live???


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 5, 2010)

What it is my drivlas?!?!?!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 5, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> BBQ....I know this ain't your style, but I just gotta post it right now.Pardon me folks!!!
> 
> 
> 
> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/CTNBEpRrw30&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/CTNBEpRrw30&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>




Shoot Jeff, I love blues man.  Listening to that made me wish i was in a smoky bar, sittin in the corner with my lady and a glass of bourbon.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 5, 2010)

Sorry I couldn't make Blackbeards to see the rest of ya'll, but had a blast visiting with Quack & Miss Dawn, then went by to drop a rattler off to Nic and The Redhead said if she doesn't see improvement tomorrow she's taking him to the horspital, I mean hospital  
Ya'll keep chuckiepoo in your prayers, Quack called & said he had a diabetic seizure, but I'm hoping one of the attendee's will up date us shortly.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 5, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Yeeeeeees?
> 
> 
> Your' too kind Mamahen but my oldest turned 16yrs old this year and she spared me nothing! My 9yr old likes to remind the world how old I am and how she gave me stretch marks. My 10yr old swears that he is ALOT older than I thought I knew. Then there's my 51yr old baby that can't think for herself, so I have to do it for her. Last but not least... My 30yr old sister whom I also take care of....See why I want to move to GA?!?!? It is needed and over due.



 Aahhsooo, you're a caring soul too and yes, you definitely need & deserve a break!! 
(but I was referring to your age, you ain't no where NEAR as "old" as I am - you're still a spring chick!! 
~~shutupMattyoneshirtnocommentneededfromthepeanutsection~~~


----------



## slip (Jun 5, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Aahhsooo, you're a caring soul too and yes, you definitely need & deserve a break!!
> (but I was referring to your age, you ain't no where NEAR as "old" as I am - you're still a spring chick!!
> ~~shutupMattyoneshirtnocommentneededfromthepeanutsection~~~



heard from Nick today? he hasnt been around in a while.


----------



## slip (Jun 5, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Sorry I couldn't make Blackbeards to see the rest of ya'll, but had a blast visiting with Quack & Miss Dawn, then went by to drop a rattler off to Nic and The Redhead said if she doesn't see improvement tomorrow she's taking him to the horspital, I mean hospital
> Ya'll keep chuckiepoo in your prayers, Quack called & said he had a diabetic seizure, but I'm hoping one of the attendee's will up date us shortly.





slip said:


> heard from Nick today? he hasnt been around in a while.



imma idjit and missed it...

man, thats not good. both Nick and Chuck, ill be thinkin of yall. take it easy.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 5, 2010)

slip said:


> heard from Nick today? he hasnt been around in a while.



yeah, I posted about going by to see him and his wife is threatening to take him to the hospital..........
Chuckiepoo??  Is that you on here???


----------



## Keebs (Jun 5, 2010)

slip said:


> imma idjit and missed it...
> 
> man, thats not good. both Nick and Chuck, ill be thinkin of yall. take it easy.



nah, ya just overlooked it........... I see chuckie's name but he ain't talking!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 5, 2010)

Bubbette, any updates???


----------



## Bubbette (Jun 5, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Bubbette, any updates???



No, last I saw was when he got in the ambulance. He was doing lots better at that point. Bama tried to call him but didn't have the right number.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 5, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> No, last I saw was when he got in the ambulance. He was doing lots better at that point. Bama tried to call him but didn't have the right number.



I saw him logged on just a minute ago but he didn't say anything, I hope he wasn't upset that I posted it! 
Your bunch done crashed for the hunt tomorrow??


----------



## Bubbette (Jun 5, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I saw him logged on just a minute ago but he didn't say anything, I hope he wasn't upset that I posted it!
> Your bunch done crashed for the hunt tomorrow??



Yea, as soon as WooWoo got over his panic attack at Tbug and Fishbait being here, they went to bed.


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jun 5, 2010)

I's here. Got home 'bout an hour ago.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 5, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Yea, as soon as WooWoo got over his panic attack at Tbug and Fishbait being here, they went to bed.



  poor WooWoo   Tell'em I said "Good Luck"!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 5, 2010)

Is anybody left in this ghost town?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 5, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Aahhsooo, you're a caring soul too and yes, you definitely need & deserve a break!!
> (but I was referring to your age, you ain't no where NEAR as "old" as I am - you're still a spring chick!!
> ~~shutupMattyoneshirtnocommentneededfromthepeanutsection~~~


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jun 5, 2010)

Glad I'm not the "on call" line crew for Mitchell EMC tonight. We just lost power and I could hear the transformer when it blew!

Somebody's got a long night ahead of them!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 6, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Glad I'm not the "on call" line crew for Mitchell EMC tonight. We just lost power and I could hear the transformer when it blew!
> 
> Somebody's got a long night ahead of them!


Are you on one of them crews Chuck?


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 6, 2010)

If anyone hears from Nic by the a.m. please post. Nic... hope you feel better soon hun. Troy will be home next week, if ya need anything.


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jun 6, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Are you on one of them crews Chuck?



No, I work for a private contracter. We mostly work inside the substations and on related  station equipment.

Unless a piece of equipment suffers a catastophic failure, we rarely get called out at night......thankfully.

One thing's for sure...if we do get that call, it's going to be a looonnnnggg night!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 6, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> No, I work for a private contracter. We mostly work inside the substations and on related  station equipment.
> 
> Unless a piece of equipment suffers a catastophic failure, we rarely get called out at night......thankfully.
> 
> One thing's for sure...if we do get that call, it's going to be a looonnnnggg night!


I can unner stand dat. Too many long nites make fo a tired day. You got any tunes you like?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 6, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Sorry I couldn't make Blackbeards to see the rest of ya'll, but had a blast visiting with Quack & Miss Dawn, then went by to drop a rattler off to Nic and The Redhead said if she doesn't see improvement tomorrow she's taking him to the horspital, I mean hospital
> Ya'll keep chuckiepoo in your prayers, Quack called & said he had a diabetic seizure, but I'm hoping one of the attendee's will up date us shortly.


Hope Nick is doing better tomorrow!!..........Just catching up!!

Glad to see Chuck is doing better!!



chuckb7718 said:


> I's here. Got home 'bout an hour ago.


Sounds like you gave everybody a good scare!!......Glad you are doing better!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 6, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hope Nick is doing better tomorrow!!..........Just catching up!!
> 
> Glad to see Chuck is doing better!!
> 
> Sounds like you gave everybody a good scare!!......Glad you are doing better!!


Wow yeah Chuck! Got to keep close tabs on that bud.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 6, 2010)

camo on, coffee brewing, and loading up the truck. One more chance at the hogs before calling it a weekend.
Thinking about you Chuck! Glad you got home last night!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 6, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> camo on, coffee brewing, and loading up the truck. One more chance at the hogs before calling it a weekend.
> Thinking about you Chuck! Glad you got home last night!



Go get em' guys!!!!........wish I could be up there with y'all


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Jun 6, 2010)

Mornin' y'all!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 6, 2010)

Mornin all
Been a long hot weekend at the ballpark and will be there all day today as well. Our all-star team had a rain out friday and won their two games yesterday. Could play three more today if we keep winning. 
Will check in later.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 6, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Mornin' y'all!



Mornin Belle.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 6, 2010)

Mornin Ms. Belle


----------



## Hankus (Jun 6, 2010)

hey chuck glad your allright

hey Nic do wat the wimmen tell ya ps i thought ya was to onery to take sick

Mornin to the rest


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 6, 2010)

Mornin ya'll ....


----------



## Hankus (Jun 6, 2010)

well ifit aint the revolvin avatar_______mernin jurzy


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 6, 2010)

had my second cup of coffee and I am still not motivated yet.......


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 6, 2010)

hey all


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 6, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> hey all



mernin'


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 6, 2010)

Hankus said:


> well ifit aint the revolvin avatar_______mernin jurzy



I had to, NicKy poo isn't well... sooooo I have to makem smile.


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 6, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> I had to, NicKy poo isn't well... sooooo I have to makem smile.



Ain't you just sweet....


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 6, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Ain't you just sweet....



Didn't ya know.... all little gurls are made of sugar and spice.


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 6, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Didn't ya know.... all little gurls are made of sugar and spice.




yeayea...I know


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 6, 2010)

Mornin'


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 6, 2010)

Thank ya`ll for the kind words and thoughts. We`re fixin` to go to the hospital. I can`t breath good, can`t quit coughin`, and I feel like I`m drownin`. 

Talk to ya`ll soon as I we find out something.


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 6, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Thank ya`ll for the kind words and thoughts. We`re fixin` to go to the hospital. I can`t breath good, can`t quit coughin`, and I feel like I`m drownin`.
> 
> Talk to ya`ll soon as I we find out something.



If you are going willingly it is serious....Get well Nic and do what the DR's tell ya!!!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 6, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Thank ya`ll for the kind words and thoughts. We`re fixin` to go to the hospital. I can`t breath good, can`t quit coughin`, and I feel like I`m drownin`.
> 
> Talk to ya`ll soon as I we find out something.



Take care of yourself and get to feelin better soon .


----------



## Keebs (Jun 6, 2010)

Mornin'.......... sitting here watching Cutter (50#'s) play tug of war with the baby (maybe 2#'s?)


----------



## Keebs (Jun 6, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Thank ya`ll for the kind words and thoughts. We`re fixin` to go to the hospital. I can`t breath good, can`t quit coughin`, and I feel like I`m drownin`.
> 
> Talk to ya`ll soon as I we find out something.



Updates expected!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 6, 2010)

WAKE UP!!!!
​


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jun 6, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Thank ya`ll for the kind words and thoughts. We`re fixin` to go to the hospital. I can`t breath good, can`t quit coughin`, and I feel like I`m drownin`.
> 
> Talk to ya`ll soon as I we find out something.




Keep us up to speed and get well soon, Nic!

The nurses are gonna go on strike!

They had me last night and Nic this morning!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 6, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Keep us up to speed and get well soon, Nic!
> 
> The nurses are gonna go on strike!
> 
> They had me last night and Nic this morning!



Good thing ya'll weren't there at the same time!! 
How ya feeling this morning chuckiepoo?? 
When Quack called & told me what happened, I just, well, ya worried the stuffings outta me!   You gotta get on a better eating regime or something!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 6, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Thank ya`ll for the kind words and thoughts. We`re fixin` to go to the hospital. I can`t breath good, can`t quit coughin`, and I feel like I`m drownin`.
> 
> Talk to ya`ll soon as I we find out something.



Get well soon Nic!!!



Keebs said:


> WAKE UP!!!!
> ​



I've been awake....what took you so long



chuckb7718 said:


> Keep us up to speed and get well soon, Nic!
> 
> The nurses are gonna go on strike!
> 
> They had me last night and Nic this morning!



Glad everything turned all right for ya Chuck


----------



## Keebs (Jun 6, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Get well soon Nic!!!
> 
> I've been awake....what took you so long
> 
> Glad everything turned all right for ya Chuck



 I went back to sleep after taking the little one out at sunup........ 
What plans you got for today?


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 6, 2010)

Morning Keebs, Jeff, Chuck! Keebs did you get ya a nother pup? Hope alls o.k with all today.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 6, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Thank ya`ll for the kind words and thoughts. We`re fixin` to go to the hospital. I can`t breath good, can`t quit coughin`, and I feel like I`m drownin`.
> 
> Talk to ya`ll soon as I we find out something.



Hope you get to feelin better Nick. Sayin a prayer for ya.


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jun 6, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Good thing ya'll weren't there at the same time!!
> How ya feeling this morning chuckiepoo??
> When Quack called & told me what happened, I just, well, ya worried the stuffings outta me!   You gotta get on a better eating regime or something!



That there is the kicker, Keebs, and has been everytime this has happened....evrything was the same...same mealtime, same activity level, etc.

But to answer the original question...sore and missing a hunk of my tongue, but other than that, I'm fine!

Sorry I worried you!




Jeff C. said:


> Get well soon Nic!!!
> 
> Yep!
> 
> Glad everything turned all right for ya Chuck



Thanks Jeff!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 6, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Morning Keebs, Jeff, Chuck! Keebs did you get ya a nother pup? Hope alls o.k with all today.


Hey HT!!  Yeah, my sis & niece surprised me with a little fellar that needed a home.......... from what I can tell he is a Chiweenie......... no lie, google it - Cheewawa & weener dog mix! 



SnowHunter said:


> Hope you get to feelin better Nick. Sayin a prayer for ya.


Mornin Sista, later sista!! 



chuckb7718 said:


> That there is the kicker, Keebs, and has been everytime this has happened....evrything was the same...same mealtime, same activity level, etc.
> 
> But to answer the original question...sore and missing a hunk of my tongue, but other than that, I'm fine!
> 
> ...



Well dang Chuck, something ain't right, didn't you just have another episode like this not long ago??
I only worry 'bout the ones I wanna worry 'bout, so hush, I wanna worry 'bout you!  Tell Sherry "That's what family is for"!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 6, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hey HT!!  Yeah, my sis & niece surprised me with a little fellar that needed a home.......... from what I can tell he is a Chiweenie......... no lie, google it - Cheewawa & weener dog mix!
> 
> 
> Mornin Sista, later sista!!
> ...



Well Keebs, i just may have to do a visit trip next weekend. Stop by yo place mabe roust up some vipers, check out yer pup and bring you those mason jars. What you think?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 6, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Well Keebs, i just may have to do a visit trip next weekend. Stop by yo place mabe roust up some vipers, check out yer pup and bring you those mason jars. What you think?



 sounds like a plan to me!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 6, 2010)

Keebs said:


> sounds like a plan to me!!


Kool, i look fwd to it. Got to run fo naw an rustle up some fish and chicken to fry. Eatin time is soon. Ya'll happy folkz be good. Thoughts and prayers for the sick too. Good day.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 6, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I went back to sleep after taking the little one out at sunup........
> What plans you got for today?



I hear ya!!! I don't know....got so much I could be doing,but just can't get motivated. Might just relax.....uhh huh



hogtrap44 said:


> Kool, i look fwd to it. Got to run fo naw an rustle up some fish and chicken to fry. Eatin time is soon. Ya'll happy folkz be good. Thoughts and prayers for the sick too. Good day.



Later Ht....have a good day!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 6, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I hear ya!!! I don't know....got so much I could be doing,but just can't get motivated. Might just relax.....uhh huh
> 
> 
> 
> Later Ht....have a good day!!



Me too............. just got a text from Ga'Belle, they got Nick to the ER around 10:30, test's & x-rays done, waiting to hear more........ 'ing it isn't anything serious!!


----------



## slip (Jun 6, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Thank ya`ll for the kind words and thoughts. We`re fixin` to go to the hospital. I can`t breath good, can`t quit coughin`, and I feel like I`m drownin`.
> 
> Talk to ya`ll soon as I we find out something.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 6, 2010)

Hey Slip??  Quack had a question concerning you that I honestly couldn't answer................. just WHEN do you do your school work?!?!?   you're either on here, in the garden, in the woods, burning stuff or on the road.........


----------



## slip (Jun 6, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hey Slip??  Quack had a question concerning you that I honestly couldn't answer................. just WHEN do you do your school work?!?!?   you're either on here, in the garden, in the woods, burning stuff or on the road.........



skhool werk? wuts dat?


i can pretty much do it when and how i want, if i sit down and do 15 mins now, 30 later...etc as long as i get all the work done that day, it dont really matter. i can do it early morning or late at night...

does it concern Quack how i get my daily duties done?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 6, 2010)

slip said:


> skhool werk? wuts dat?
> 
> 
> i can pretty much do it when and how i want, if i sit down and do 15 mins now, 30 later...etc as long as i get all the work done that day, it dont really matter. i can do it early morning or late at night...
> ...



 Gotcha........... I think he wuz concerned about you getting smarter than him, but don't tell him I told ya!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 6, 2010)

Hey Babes and Bro's!
Hate to say it but no piggies were harmed this weekend by us. Still, had a great time with Fishbait and TBug. We got a lot of scouting done and have some cams out in some new areas. It's all about timing, and it just didn't happen this time. 
Time for some groceries and a nap.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 6, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Hey Babes and Bro's!
> Hate to say it but no piggies were harmed this weekend by us. Still, had a great time with Fishbait and TBug. We got a lot of scouting done and have some cams out in some new areas. It's all about timing, and it just didn't happen this time.
> Time for some groceries and a nap.



Well Snap, Wobert, hate to hear that! 
Better luck next time!!  Great napping weather, showers here now..............zzzzzzzzzz............zzzzzzzzzz..........zzzzz..........zzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 6, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Gotcha........... I think he wuz concerned about you getting smarter than him, but don't tell him I told ya!



You know how these youngun's are today Keebs....they good at multi-taskin' and not necessarily in that order


----------



## Keebs (Jun 6, 2010)

Nicodemus update: Bronchitis, on the way home!!


----------



## Buck (Jun 6, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Nicodemus update: Bronchitis, on the way home!!



good news...


----------



## Keebs (Jun 6, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> You know how these youngun's are today Keebs....they good at multi-taskin' and not necessarily in that order



true, true!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 6, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Well Snap, Wobert, hate to hear that!
> Better luck next time!!  Great napping weather, showers here now..............zzzzzzzzzz............zzzzzzzzzz..........zzzzz..........zzzzzzzzzzz



You better get back in here


----------



## Otis (Jun 6, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Hey Babes and Bro's!
> Hate to say it but no piggies were harmed this weekend by us. Still, had a great time with Fishbait and TBug. We got a lot of scouting done and have some cams out in some new areas. It's all about timing, and it just didn't happen this time.
> Time for some groceries and a nap.


 


Bama I found you a new avatar.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 6, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Nicodemus update: Bronchitis, on the way home!!



Glad to hear he's on his way home


----------



## slip (Jun 6, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Nicodemus update: Bronchitis, on the way home!!



good to hear, i think.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 6, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Hey Babes and Bro's!
> Hate to say it but no piggies were harmed this weekend by us. Still, had a great time with Fishbait and TBug. We got a lot of scouting done and have some cams out in some new areas. It's all about timing, and it just didn't happen this time.
> Time for some groceries and a nap.



Dang....sorry to hear that!!!! Y'all will get'em though


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 6, 2010)

Otis said:


> Bama I found you a new avatar.




I'll have you know i have killed a deer, hog, turkey, doves, ducks, quail, rabbits, squirrels, frogs, and fish!















just not lately


----------



## Otis (Jun 6, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I'll have you know i have killed a deer, hog, turkey, doves, ducks, quail, rabbits, squirrels, frogs, and fish!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


I am beginning to think I need to take you to the zoo to show you what a deer, turkey and hog looks like.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 6, 2010)

Keebs, thanks for the update on Nick  glad he's on the way home  now he can rerst up and get to feelin better


----------



## Keebs (Jun 6, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> You better get back in here


yawn, stretch............. k, whut up? 



slip said:


> good to hear, i think.



I tend to think so, slip, pneumonia would have been worse & bronchitis isn't contagious, just rough to get through and can be treated easily at home (for most folks that do like they are supposed to  )


----------



## Bubbette (Jun 6, 2010)

Otis said:


> Bama I found you a new avatar.



I'll have you know he gets fish all the time 






from the fish store


----------



## Keebs (Jun 6, 2010)

Otis said:


> I am beginning to think I need to take you to the zoo to show you what a deer, turkey and hog looks like.


what's your latest harvest count?!?!  



SnowHunter said:


> Keebs, thanks for the update on Nick  glad he's on the way home  now he can rerst up and get to feelin better



Thanks go to Ga'Bellesista, she's kept me updated to update ya'll!!   She was so outdone 'cause she had to work & couldn't go with them to the horspital, I mean hospital........


----------



## Keebs (Jun 6, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> I'll have you know he gets fish all the time
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He comes through the door with it = he's the provider!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 6, 2010)

Keebs said:


> yawn, stretch............. k, whut up?
> 
> 
> 
> I tend to think so, slip, pneumonia would have been worse & bronchitis isn't contagious, just rough to get through and can be treated easily at home (for most folks that do like they are supposed to  )




Hang on.....I need a Nap now!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 6, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Hang on.....I need a Nap now!



 you wake me up just to go take a nap yourself??


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 6, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Nicodemus update: Bronchitis, on the way home!!



Breakout the marchin' band and keg!!! He's Alive, he's Alive!!!!! 
Glad to hear he is on his way home. I hate staying at the hospital and always end up signing out.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 6, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Breakout the marchin' band and keg!!! He's Alive, he's Alive!!!!!
> Glad to hear he is on his way home. I hate staying at the hospital and always end up signing out.



   


An FYI for those that know sawyerrt10, I just saw on FB where his father has passed away.............  ing for him & his family!


----------



## pbradley (Jun 6, 2010)

Otis said:


> I am beginning to think I need to take you to the zoo to show you what a deer, turkey and hog looks like.



Slow deer.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 6, 2010)

pbradley said:


> Slow deer.


----------



## slip (Jun 6, 2010)

pbradley said:


> Slow deer.



nah, they can move pretty fast if ya tick em off.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 6, 2010)

Howdy folks, just got in, and medicated up like a sick dog. Acute bronchitis and pleurosy. Heckfire, if I hadda known that, I woulda stayed home. 

Thank ya`ll again for the kind thoughts!

Gentlemen... 

Ladies..........


Yara, nice avatar! Now just where is my namesake located?


----------



## pbradley (Jun 6, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Howdy folks, just got in, and medicated up like a sick dog. Acute bronchitis and pleurosy. Heckfire, if I hadda known that, I woulda stayed home.
> 
> Thank ya`ll again for the kind thoughts!
> 
> ...



Hey Nick.  Glad you're alive.


----------



## pbradley (Jun 6, 2010)

slip said:


> nah, they can move pretty fast if you're trying to put a saddle on one for a morning ride.




Dude, that's just weird.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 6, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Howdy folks, just got in, and medicated up like a sick dog. Acute bronchitis and pleurosy. Heckfire, if I hadda known that, I woulda stayed home.
> 
> Thank ya`ll again for the kind thoughts!
> 
> ...


NICODEMUS!!!!!!!!  Glad you're home!!!    



pbradley said:


> Dude, that's just weird.



Not really Phillip............ we used to have a bull that us girls would feed apples to, if he didn't get them when he wanted, man, talk about raise a ruckus & run around!!  Not to mention if they ever see blood!  THAT was a scary site!!


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 6, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Howdy folks, just got in, and medicated up like a sick dog. Acute bronchitis and pleurosy. Heckfire, if I hadda known that, I woulda stayed home.
> 
> Thank ya`ll again for the kind thoughts!
> 
> ...


Nicky Phoo.... You're alive woohoo! Now stay out da swap till you're alllll better! Those are doctors orders otherwise I won't bring ya anything.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 6, 2010)

Tell ya`ll what, if it weren`t thunderin` and lightininin` right now, I`d hook the boat up, and go to river and catch a mess of fish.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 6, 2010)

pbradley said:


> Slow deer.



Once upon a time, an ol' Mississippi boy told me how fast they are when you grab one by the tail.

I asked, "Just how fast was it?"













































































 He said, "You ever kick yaself in da back o da head?"


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jun 6, 2010)

Afternoon folks..  How's it going...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 6, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Afternoon folks..  How's it going...



Not bad....and you Maguiver????


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 6, 2010)

What it is my Drivla's?


----------



## pbradley (Jun 6, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Afternoon folks..  How's it going...



Hey.  When did you get the tat?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 6, 2010)

http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=4999416&postcount=5


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 6, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> What it is my Drivla's?



 BOSS!!!



pbradley said:


> Hey.  When did you get the tat?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 6, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=4999416&postcount=5



  I know....I read that....My AC is broke...should I call him???


----------



## pbradley (Jun 6, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=4999416&postcount=5



don't look at me, it ain't my department anymore.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 6, 2010)

pbradley said:


> don't look at me, it ain't my department anymore.



I think Dawg2 should handle that one.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 6, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=4999416&postcount=5





Thanks...


----------



## pbradley (Jun 6, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> I think Dawg2 should handle that one.



Too late.  The resident "hatchet man" got it.  Won't be nothing left for Dawg to handle.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 6, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Thanks...



No problem.  Im always lookin out!


----------



## pbradley (Jun 6, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> No problem.  Im always lookin out!



Nick, y'all should make him a MOD!


----------



## pbradley (Jun 6, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


>


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 6, 2010)

pbradley said:


> Nick, y'all should make him a MOD!





We`re thinkin` about bringin` you back into the fold. We need somebody with that smooth debonaire way about him.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 6, 2010)

pbradley said:


> Nick, y'all should make him a MOD!



Its admin or nothing!  I like swinging the hatchet.   

I would make a horrible mod or admin... I have a nervous twitch that affects my trigger finger.  

Plus, I'd have to actually read the rules, then.


----------



## pbradley (Jun 6, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> We`re thinkin` about bringin` you back into the fold. We need somebody with that smooth debonaire way about him.



Then Jeff C is definitely your man. 



BBQBOSS said:


> Its admin or nothing!  I like swinging the hatchet.
> 
> I would make a horrible mod or admin... I have a nervous twitch that affects my trigger finger.
> 
> Plus, I'd have to actually read the rules, then.




What rules?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 6, 2010)

pbradley said:


>





Don`t you remember Mr. 243Savage?


----------



## pbradley (Jun 6, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Don`t you remember Mr. 243Savage?



Yep, I heard of him, but he's slowing down.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 6, 2010)

pbradley said:


> Yep, I heard of him, but he's slowing down.


----------



## pbradley (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm gonna run down to the Dairy Queen and have some ice cream.

Nick, you mind the womenfolks and take it easy now, you hear?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 6, 2010)

Hey Matty, Philip, Nick. You feeling on the upside Nick??


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 6, 2010)

pbradley said:


> I'm gonna run down to the Dairy Queen and have some ice cream.
> 
> Nick, you mind the womenfolks and take it easy now, you hear?



I`ll try. I hear they like me a little bit. 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Matty, Philip, Nick. You feeling on the upside Nick??




Sure don`t Hugh. Hopefully, the meds will kick in soon. This cough has my chest purely raw. And I`m still havin` trouble breathin`. Hopefully by tomorrow, I`ll be showin` some improvement. It has been a bad weekend.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 6, 2010)

pbradley said:


> Then Jeff C is definitely your man.















  Now that's funny!!!


----------



## slip (Jun 6, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Howdy folks, just got in, and medicated up like a sick dog. Acute bronchitis and pleurosy. Heckfire, if I hadda known that, I woulda stayed home.
> 
> Thank ya`ll again for the kind thoughts!
> 
> ...


glad your still among the kickin Nick.


pbradley said:


> Dude, that's just weird.


gotta get around some how....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 6, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I`ll try. I hear they like me a little bit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Sorry to hear that buddy,. Hopefully they gave you some good knockout drugs that'll let you catch up on your sleep, and get to feeling better real quick.


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 6, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Sure don`t Hugh. Hopefully, the meds will kick in soon. This cough has my chest purely raw. And I`m still havin` trouble breathin`. Hopefully by tomorrow, I`ll be showin` some improvement. It has been a bad weekend.



Nic,you take care of yourself


and if you need a fishing partner give me a holler


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 6, 2010)

slip said:


> glad your still among the kickin Nick.
> 
> gotta get around some how....





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sorry to hear that buddy,. Hopefully they gave you some good knockout drugs that'll let you catch up on your sleep, and get to feeling better real quick.





jmfauver said:


> Nic,you take care of yourself
> 
> 
> and if you need a fishing partner give me a holler





Thank you kindly, Gentlemen. I surely do!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 6, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Thank you kindly, Gentlemen. I surely do!



You have the meds, now make sure you take them like you're "supposed" to!   Don't give me that look, I know how you can be!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 6, 2010)

Keebs said:


> You have the meds, now make sure you take them like you're "supposed" to!   Don't give me that look, I know how you can be!!





Now Mama Hen, I might try to pull the wool over everbody elses eyes around here, but I know better than to try that stunt with you. I was born in the Three Rivers Swamp, but it weren`t yesterday!!


----------



## slip (Jun 6, 2010)

man yall i cant wait for the Blast.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 6, 2010)

slip said:


> man yall i cant wait for the Blast.



Me neither. And we are gonna take the time to set and talk a little, you and me.


----------



## slip (Jun 6, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Me neither. And we are gonna take the time to set and talk a little, you and me.



heck yes.


Miss keebs, you'll be there too right?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 6, 2010)

Dang Nick!!!! Sounds like you have had a rough go of it. Hope you feel better soon!!


----------



## Otis (Jun 6, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> We`re thinkin` about bringin` you back into the fold. We need somebody with that smooth debonaire way about him.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 6, 2010)

Now that was a gooooood nap!!!
Glad to see you home already Nic. Take it easy for awhile till you get over that mess.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 6, 2010)

Robert, them folks at the "Big House" were just as nice as they could be. No joke!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 6, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Robert, them folks at the "Big House" were just as nice as they could be. No joke!



I'm glad they were able to help, Brother. They get overwhelmed with crowds quite a bit down there.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 6, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm glad they were able to help, Brother. They get overwhelmed with crowds quite a bit down there.



Top 'o the evenin to ya Bammer.


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jun 6, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Robert, them folks at the "Big House" were just as nice as they could be. No joke!



Heyyyyy Nic!
Good to see ya home!

Them "Big House" folks are pretty good, but ya can't beat them "Front Porch" folks!!! And _that's no joke!_


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 6, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Top 'o the evenin to ya Bammer.



Hope you had a good weekend, Matty!
It sure has been an intersting one down here. Between Nic being sick, Chuck scaring the bejesus outta of everyone, TBug listening to two Boars tear down the woods behind her, another buddy shooting 6 times at 15+ hogs and killing ONE 10 pounder, and last but not least: RAIN!!! Every single day for the last week and a half!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 6, 2010)

slip said:


> heck yes.
> 
> 
> Miss keebs, you'll be there too right?


 
Here he is Charlie, I found him...


----------



## slip (Jun 6, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Here he is Charlie, I found him...



i wasnt hiding, and if a once time undercover couldnt find me when i wasnt hiding...


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 6, 2010)

Man this thing has a life of its own!!!! 12 hrs for the first 10 pages now 3 days for the last 10.....Too many people taking too much time off,we gotta fix that


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 6, 2010)

evening all


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 6, 2010)

slip said:


> i wasnt hiding, and if a once time undercover couldnt find me when i wasnt hiding...


 
We had more important perps to harrass. 3 more to be exact. They didn't cry too much,,,,,,,,,



jmfauver said:


> Man this thing has a life of its own!!!! 12 hrs for the first 10 pages now 3 days for the last 10.....Too many people taking too much time off,we gotta fix that


 
Was flingin arras at 3d targets and eatin out of a dutch oven.


----------



## baldfish (Jun 6, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Here he is Charlie, I found him...





slip said:


> i wasnt hiding, and if a once time undercover couldnt find me when i wasnt hiding...




Had him in the crosshairs and he didn even know

so slip


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 6, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Was flingin arras at 3d targets and eatin out of a dutch oven.




you ever heard of wireless....I'm just saying

and you didn't save me any did ya


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jun 6, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Top 'o the evenin to ya Bammer.



Yup!
Sorry ya'll missed out on a mass hog killin"!


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 6, 2010)

baldfish said:


> Had him in the crosshairs and he didn even know
> 
> so slip



Be good to Slip he and Keebs been trying to keep track on Nic all weekend!


----------



## slip (Jun 6, 2010)

baldfish said:


> Had him in the crosshairs and he didn even know
> 
> so slip



why did you let such a lucky chance go then?


too skeerd you might miss?


----------



## Otis (Jun 6, 2010)

Hola Miguel, yo veo usted no tiene problema que anda hoy. Que bueno, causa que oyera lo que hicieron a usted anoche.


----------



## slip (Jun 6, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Be good to Slip he and Keebs been trying to keep track on Nic all weekend!



YEAH!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 6, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> you ever heard of wireless....I'm just saying
> 
> and you didn't save me any did ya


 
Ummmm, it's been plastered all over the trad archery forum for months now. Where you been??


----------



## Keebs (Jun 6, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Now Mama Hen, I might try to pull the wool over everbody elses eyes around here, but I know better than to try that stunt with you. I was born in the Three Rivers Swamp, but it weren`t yesterday!!


I know sweetie, you know I'm just concerned about you! If the Redhead or Klem needs back-up, they know who to call!! 



slip said:


> heck yes.
> 
> 
> Miss keebs, you'll be there too right?


slip, I'm undecided right now, I may just "save up" and put my sights on FPG - YOU need to make major plans to be there, cappeeesh??  Have your Mom call me 'bout it, k? 



slip said:


> i wasnt hiding, and if a once time undercover couldnt find me when i wasnt hiding...


so true, soooo true!!!     



jmfauver said:


> Man this thing has a life of its own!!!! 12 hrs for the first 10 pages now 3 days for the last 10.....Too many people taking too much time off,we gotta fix that



Welcome to "Driveltom" darlin'!!     

Company rolled in, Granma has to have another neck surgery tomorrow (please give her a minute of your prayers) - closer for them to get to Tifton from here than from their place - and Bo done got busy helping sharpening lawnmower blades.  I had supper cooked & they walk in with a bag from Zaxby's!!   I'll eat good & easy this week! 
Back in a bit............


----------



## Keebs (Jun 6, 2010)

slip said:


> why did you let such a lucky chance go then?
> 
> 
> too skeerd you might miss?


Young'un DANG, you gonna get ME skint trying to watch out for YOUR butt!!   Some fires ya just don't play wiff!!



Otis said:


> Hola Miguel, yo veo usted no tiene problema que anda hoy. Que bueno, causa que oyera lo que hicieron a usted anoche.



Say whut??????? 


HEY SHUGGGUUUUMMSSSS, I missed you!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 6, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ummmm, it's been plastered all over the trad archery forum for months now. Where you been??



Fixing computers


----------



## pbradley (Jun 6, 2010)

Nick, call INS...we got us some illegal aliens need a good deportin' here.


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 6, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I know sweetie, you know I'm just concerned about you! If the Redhead or Klem needs back-up, they know who to call!!
> 
> 
> slip, I'm undecided right now, I may just "save up" and put my sights on FPG - YOU need to make major plans to be there, cappeeesh??  Have your Mom call me 'bout it, k?
> ...



Plus you was trying to keep an eye on Nic,so you got an excuse or 3


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 6, 2010)

Oh and I got another issue now,Wife and I are officially Wii addicts...FPG cannot get here fast enough!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Otis (Jun 6, 2010)

slip said:


> ha roto una pierna? o .... no importa.


 


el pez nadó bajo la rana





Keebs said:


> Young'un DANG, you gonna get ME skint trying to watch out for YOUR butt!! Some fires ya just don't play wiff!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Missed me? Please don't be shootin' at me Mrs Keebs


----------



## Otis (Jun 6, 2010)

pbradley said:


> Nick, call INS...we got us some illegal aliens need a good deportin' here.


 


You are just mad cause you lost the seatbelt debate with me.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 6, 2010)

Otis said:


> Hola Miguel, yo veo usted no tiene problema que anda hoy. Que bueno, causa que oyera lo que hicieron a usted anoche.



That was just his pimp walk. I know you want to take over the world after becoming an Admin. here, but you gotta start with baby steps. Learning english will help.


----------



## baldfish (Jun 6, 2010)

Nic and chuck glad you two old hounds are feeling better


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 6, 2010)

Otis said:


> You are just mad cause you lost the seatbelt debate with me.



Not really he just wants to get u banned


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 6, 2010)

slip said:


> 일부 반조음악을 또는 무언가에 대한 그 코드는 무엇입니까?



Slip, i didn't think knowing the Klingon language was still cool?!


----------



## pbradley (Jun 6, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Not really he just wants to get u banned



Nuh-uh.  Not after the PM I got!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 6, 2010)

who's turn is it to start a new thread? We about there....


----------



## pbradley (Jun 6, 2010)

I'll do it


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 6, 2010)

let Slip do it


----------



## slip (Jun 6, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> who's turn is it to start a new thread? We about there....



は私を！


----------



## Hankus (Jun 6, 2010)

fore it ends


----------



## Otis (Jun 6, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> That was just his pimp walk. I know you want to take over the world after becoming an Admin. here, but you gotta start with baby steps. Learning english will help.


 

Vegetarian!  






slip said:


> 일부 반조음악을 또는 무언가에 대한 그 코드는 무엇입니까?


 


где - ваш старый Шарлатан друга? Я слышу, что он виноват в всем этом


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 6, 2010)

Let me get a last post in on this one


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 6, 2010)

Goodbye my Driveler,I shall miss you


----------



## slip (Jun 6, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> let Slip do it


とんでもない!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 6, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Hope you had a good weekend, Matty!
> It sure has been an intersting one down here. Between Nic being sick, Chuck scaring the bejesus outta of everyone, TBug listening to two Boars tear down the woods behind her, another buddy shooting 6 times at 15+ hogs and killing ONE 10 pounder, and last but not least: RAIN!!! Every single day for the last week and a half!



Hasnt rained at my house in several days.  Kinda weird... Damaging winds and rain 15 miles away but nothing more than a mist has come down here.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 6, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Dang Nick!!!! Sounds like you have had a rough go of it. Hope you feel better soon!!



Thanks Brother!  



Otis said:


>




NO!!!   



rhbama3 said:


> I'm glad they were able to help, Brother. They get overwhelmed with crowds quite a bit down there.




The took me straight on back, soon as I got there. 



chuckb7718 said:


> Heyyyyy Nic!
> Good to see ya home!
> 
> Them "Big House" folks are pretty good, but ya can't beat them "Front Porch" folks!!! And _that's no joke!_




Chuck, I heard about your episode too. I do hope that all is well with you too!  




Keebs said:


> I know sweetie, you know I'm just concerned about you! If the Redhead or Klem needs back-up, they know who to call!!




 


pbradley said:


> Nick, call INS...we got us some illegal aliens need a good deportin' here.



I got some work gor them...  



baldfish said:


> Nic and chuck glad you two old hounds are feeling better





Thank you Brother!!  


Fine a group of folks as I`ve ever been around, right here.


----------

